# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աստվածաշունչ. արժանահավատ գիրք

## Jarre

Պատմությունը, գիտությունը, Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանության և արտագրման սկզբունքները և գիտության հետ կապված այլ նմանատիպ ոլորտներ, Աստվածաշունչը դարձնում են արժանահավատ և անզուգական գիրք։

Ակումբում կան մի քանի թեմաներ Աստվածաշնչի մասին, բայց դրանց ուղղվածությունը նույնը չէ, ինչ սրանը։ Ես այստեղ կփորձեմ ներկայացնել, թե _ինչու է_ Աստվածաշունչը արժանահավատ _ինչն է_ Աստվածաշնչին դարձնում անզուգական գիրք։ Կփորձենք դիտարկել Աստվածաշունչը գիտության և պատմության տեսանկյունից։ Խոսենք Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանությունների մասին։ Ի՞նչ սկբունքներով են դրանք կատարվել։

Այսինքն այս թեմայում *միայն* քննարկում ենք գիտական տվյալներ, ոչ թե կրոնական, և չենք անցկացնում աստվածաշնչյան քննարկումներ։

ՀԳ՝ մի խնդրանք։ Ես այս տեղեկությունները հավաքել եմ տարբեր գրքերից, որոնցից շատերը անգլերեն և ռուսերեն լեզուներով են եղել։ Ուստի թարգմանելիս հնարավոր է որոշ նյուանսներ ճիշտ փոխանցած չլինեմ։ Եթե նկատեք այդպիսի մտքեր, խնդրում եմ գրեք։

----------

E-la Via (10.04.2010), Freeman (01.07.2010), Vook (09.04.2010), Yellow Raven (09.04.2010), Արծիվ (09.04.2010), Բարեկամ (27.07.2010), Դատարկություն (26.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

Ակումբում, ինչպես և առօրյա կյանքում, քիչ չեն մարդիկ ովքեր համոզված են, որ Աստվածաշնչին չի կարելի լուրջ վերաբերվել։

Նրանք կարծում են, որ Աստվածաշունչը անգրագետ, անկիրթ ու ֆանատիկ մարդկանց համար է։

Կրոնականների պատճառով էլ շատերը դադարել են հարգել այս գիրքը նրանց վարքի պատճառով։

Սակայն այդ մարդկանցից շատերը անգամ ծայրից ծայր չեն էլ կարդացել այս գիրքը։

Իսկ ոմանք էլ իրենց կարծիքը կազմում են ելնելով կարծրատիպերից՝ առաջնորդվում են ստերեոտիպերով. խելոք մարդը Աստվածաշունչը լուրջ չի ընդունի։

Սակայն Աստվածաշնչում կան գիտական և պատմական այնպիսի տեղեկություններ, որոնք գրվել են երկուսից երեք հազարամյակ առաջ, սակայն միայն վերջին դարաշրջանում է, որ մարդիկ կատարել են այդ բացահայտումները։

Ահա այդպիսի մի քանի օրինակներ

----------

Sambitbaba (27.05.2012)

----------


## Jarre

*Երկիր մոլորակի ձևը*
Ե՞րբ գիտությունը հաստատեց, որ Երկիրը կլոր է և ե՞րբ էր, որ Երկրի գնդաձև լինելու գաղափարը դարձավ ընդունված ամբողջ աշխարհում։ Գուցե դժվար է նշել կոնկրետ ամսաթիվ, բայց դա տեղի է ունեցել վերջին մի քանի հարյուրամյակներում։

Սակայն, հույն փիլիսոփաների կողմից երկրի գնդաձևության հավանականությունը տեսաբանելուց դարեր առաջ, մարդկանց կողմից տիեզերքից՝ երկիրը կլոր ֆորմայով տեսնելուց հազարամյակներ առաջ՝ մ.թ.ա. 8–րդ դարում, երբ աշխարհի գերակշռող մասը այն կարծիքին էր, թե երկիրը տափակ է, Աստվածաշունչը հայտնել է.

«Նա է երկրի *շրջանի* վրա նստողը» Եսայա գլուխ 8, 22 համար։

Բայց կարելի է մտածել, որ սա թարգմանություն է, և գուցե բնագիր լեզվում նման ձևով գրված չի եղել։ Այս համարում հայերեն «շրջան» բառը թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն «խուգ» բառից, որը նշանակում է գնդակ։ Ուրիշ թարգմանություններում այս համարը հետևյալ կերպ է թարգմանվել.

«Նա է երկրի *գնդի* վրա նստողը» (Douay Version)
«Նա է _շրջանաձև երկրի_ վրա նստողը» (Moffatt)

*Արդյո՞ք այս տեղեկությունը գիտականորեն ճշգրիտ չէ։*

----------

E-la Via (09.04.2010), emo (18.04.2010), My World My Space (10.04.2010), Sambitbaba (27.05.2012), Tig (10.04.2010), Vook (09.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*Ինչի՞ վրա է «հիմնված» երկիրը*

Ե՞րբ է բացահայտվել այն փաստը, որ երկիրը գտնվում է բաց տարածության մեջ։ Ե՞րբ է այս գաղափարը դարձել ապացուցված փաստ և ե՞րբ է այն դարձել համատարած կարծիք։ Երևի բոլորդ էլ կհամաձայնվեք, որ ոչ 3.500 տարի առաջ։

Իսահակ Նյուտոնի տիեզերական ձգողականության օրենքի մասին հրատարակվեց 1687 թվականին։ Իսկ մինչ այդ համատարած կարծիքները սկզբունքորեն նման էին Հնդիկների տեսությանը։ Ըստ դրա երկիրը շատ հիմքեր ուներ, որոնք հիմնված էին մեկը մյուսի վրա։ Տարածված կարծիք էր, որ երկիրը կանգնում է չորս փղերի վրա, փղերը՝ կրիայի, կրիան՝ օձի, իսկ օձն էլ լողում էր տիեզերական ջրերում։

Մ.թ.ա. 5–րդ դարի հույն փիլիսոփա Էմպեդոկլը (Empedocles) կարծում էր, թե երկիրը գտնվում է մրրիկի վրա և հենց այդ մրրիկի շնորհիվ էլ շարժվում են երկնային մարմինները։

Շատ հարգված էր նաև Արիստոտելի կարծիքը։ Արիստոտելը ընդունում էր, որ երկիրը կլոր է, սակայն նա հերքում էր այն գաղափարը, թե երկիրը չունի հիմքեր՝ ոչնչից կախված չէ։ Իր՝ On the Heavens աշխատությունում, նա գրեց. «Ջուրը կամ երկիրը չեն կարող օդում կախված մնալ, դրանք պետք է ունենան հենարան»։ Ըստ Արիստոտելի արևը, լուսինը և աստղերը ամրացված են ամուր, թափանցիկ ոլորտի վրա։ Ոլորտը տեղավորված է ոլորտի մեջ, որտեղ կենտրոնում գտնվում է անշարժ երկիրը։ Երբ ոլորտները պտտվում են մեկը մյուսի մեջ, դրանց վրայի մարմինները՝ արեգակը, լուսինը և մոլորակները, պտտվում են երկնքում։ Արիստոտելի տեսությունը *ընդունվում էր որպես փաստ մոտ 2.000 տարի*։  

Աստղադիտակի շնորհիվ աստղագետները սկսեցին կասկածի ենթարկել Արիստոտելի տեսությունը և Նյուտոնի բացահայտումների շնորհիվ պարզ դարձավ, որ մոլորակները կախված են դատարկ տիեզերքում ձգողականության ուժի շնորհիվ։

Իսկ Աստվածաշչում դեռ 3.500 տարի առաջ չափազանց պարզ գրվել էր.

«Նա տարածում է հյուսիսը պարապի վրա, և երկիրը կախում է *ոչնչի վրա*» Հոբ գլուխ 26, խոսք 7։

Մեր լեզվում «ոչինչ» թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն «բելիմահ» բառից, որը բառացի նշանակում է «առանց որևէ բանի»։ «Contemporary English Version» թարգմանության մեջ այդ բառը թարգմանվել է այսպես. «երկիրը կախում է *դատարկ տարածությունում*»։

Համաձայնվեք, որ «դատարկ տարածությունում» կախված Երկրի այս նկարագրությունը շատ տարբերվում էր այն ժամանակների մարդկանց պատկերացումներից։

Փաստորեն իր ժամանակներից առաջ անցնելով Աստվածաշնչի գրողն արձանագրել է գիտականորեն ճշգրիտ տեղեկություն։

*Արդյո՞ք այս տեղեկությունը գիտականորեն ճշգրիտ չէ։*

ՀԳ՝ այնպես որ պետք չի այդքան քննադատորեն վերաբերվել ու գտնել միայն հակասություններ ու դավանաբանության հետ կապված բացասական մտքեր։

----------

E-la Via (09.04.2010), emo (18.04.2010), Freeman (01.07.2010), Sambitbaba (27.05.2012), Tig (10.04.2010), Vook (09.04.2010), Արծիվ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*Բժշկությունը և Աստվածաշունչը*

Ե՞րբ է աշխարհին հայտնի դարձել հականեխիչ միջոցները կիրառելու գաղափարը։ Մոտ 19–րդ դարում։

Այն ժամանակ, երբ աշխարհը տեղեկություններ չուներ ինֆեկցիաների և վարակների մասին, Աստվածաշնչում՝ Մովսիսական օրենքում կային այս հարցին վերաբերող՝ այն ժամանակների համար շատ զարմանալի օրենքներ։ Ահա մի քանիսը։

(կներեք, դրանք էնքան էլ հաճելի թեմաների մասին չեն  :Jpit:  )

«Եվ քո գործիքներումը մի բահ ունենաս, որ երբ որ դուրսը հարկավորի նստելու լինես՝ նրանով փորես, և դարձեալ քո աղբը ծածկես» Բ Օրինաց 23 գլուխ, խոսք 13։

Հիմա կմտածեք, յանըմ ի՞նչ։ Ասեմ։ Այս օրենքը վերաբերում էր ռազմական բանակին։ Այս առողջապահական կանոնը այն ժամանակների համար շատ առաջադեմ էր։ Դա օգնում էր ջուրը զերծ պահել աղտոտումից, պաշտպանում էր ճանճերի միջոցով տարածվող դիզինտերիայից և լուծ առաջացնող այլ հիվանություններից, որոնք նույնիսկ այսօրվա զարգացած դարում խլում են միլոնավոր կյանքեր։ Մինչև այսօր կան ազգեր ու ցեղեր, որ օգտագործում են մարդկային արտաթորանքը, որպես բուժիչ միջոց։

Մի քանի այլ օրենքներ.

«Եթէ մի մարդի մարմնի մորթումը *ուռեցք* կամ *քոս* կամ *պաղպաջ* լինի եւ նորա մարմնի մորթումը *բորոտութեան ախտ* դառնայ, այն ժամանակ նա Ահարօն քահանայի կամ նորա որդիների՝ քահանաների մէկի մօտ տարուի: Եւ քահանան նայէ մարմնի մորթում եղած ախտին. եւ եթէ *ախտի միջի մազերը սպիտակի է փոխուել*, եւ *ախտը մարմնի մորթիցը խոր է երեւում*, *բորոտութեան ախտ* է այն. եւ քահանան պիտի նայէ նորան՝ եւ *անմաքուր հրատարակէ նորան*: Իսկ եթէ նորա մարմնի մորթի մէջ պաղպաջը սպիտակ է՝ եւ մորթիցը խոր չէ երեւում, եւ մազն էլ սպիտակի չէ փոխուել, այն ժամանակ քահանան *եօթը օր արգելուած պահէ ախտակիրին*: Եւ քահանան եօթներորդ օրը նայէ նորան, եւ եթէ ախտը իր կերպովը մնում է, եւ մորթի մէջ չէ տարածուել, այն ժամանակ քահանան *եօթն օր էլ արգելուած պահէ նորան*» Ղևտացոց գլուխ 13, 1-5 համարներ։
Այստեղ տեսնում ենք վարակիչ հիվանդին հասարակությունից մեկուսացնելու սկզբունքը, որի լրջությունը ցավոք մինչև այսօր նույնիսկ կիրթ մարդիկ մինչև վերջ չեն հասկանում։

«Եւ բոլոր չորս ոտքի վերայ գնացող անասուններից իրանց թաթերի վերայ գնացողների ամենը անմաքուր լինի ձեզ համար. ամեն *նորանց դիակներին դպչողը մինչեւ իրիկուն անմաքուր լինի*: Եւ նորանց դիակները վեր առնողը *իր հանդերձները պիտի լուանայ*, եւ մինչեւ իրիկուն անմաքուր լինի. նորանք *անմաքուր են ձեզ համար*: Եւ *ամեն ինչ բանի վերայ որ նորանց մէկ մեռածը ընկնի*, թէ փայտի աման լինի կամ հադերձ՝ կամ մորթ կամ քուրձ, ինչ տեսակ գործածական աման որ լինի՝ *անմաքուր պիտի լինի*. ջուրը պիտի գցուի այն, եւ մինչեւ իրիկուն անմաքուր լինի, եւ յետոյ մաքուր է: 33 Եւ ամեն ինչ հողի ամանի մէջ որ նորանցից ընկնելու լինի, ամեն ինչ որ նորա մէջ է՝ անմաքուր պիտի լինի, եւ այն ամանը պիտի կոտրէք» Ղևտացոց գլուխ 11, համարներ 27, 28, 32, 33։
Այս օրենքը վերաբերում էր հիվանդությունից սատկած կենդանիներին (որքանով, որ հասկացել եմ իմ ուսումնասիրությունների ընթացքում)։ Այստեղ նույնպես երևում է հիվանդությունը չտարածելու գաղափարը։ Նրանք պետք է պահպանեին մաքրության բարձր կանոններ։

Մեկ ուրիշ հետաքրքիր օրենք գտնվում է  Թվոց 19–րդ գլխի 1-13 համարներում։ Ըստ այդ օրենքի դիակի դիպչած ցանկացած մարդ անմաքուր էր հայտարարվում։ Նա պետք է մաքրման արարողության ենթարկվեր։ Այդ արարողության մեջ էր մտնում հագուստները լվանալը և լողանալը։ Այդ մարդիկ պետք է 7 օրվա ընթացքում խուսափեր ուրիշների հետ շփումից։ Իսկ մարդիկ մինչև այսօր համբուրում են մահացածներին։ Մեկնաբանությունները թողնում են ձեզ։

Այս և նմանատիպ այլ օրենքներ իրենց մեջ պարունակում են այն ժամանակների համար «աննորմալ» իմաստություն։

*Արդյո՞ք այս տեղեկությունները գիտականորեն ճշգրիտ չեն։*

ՀԳ՝ Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ այս օրենքները գրել է Մովսեսը, որը մեծացել էր Եգիպտոսում և ստացել էր Եգիպտական բարձրագույն կրթություն։ Այդ կրթության մի մասն էր կազմում այն, ինչի մասին կարդում ենք The International Standard Bible Encyclopaedia–ում. «Այս բժիշկների գիտելիքները հիմնված էին միմիայն փորձերի և կախարդության վրա և ամբողջությամբ ոչ գիտական էին»։ Չունենալով գիտական այսօրվա հայտնագործությունները, Աստվածաշունչը դեռ այն խավար ժամանակներում տվել է նման ճշգրիտ օրենքներ։

----------

E-la Via (10.04.2010), Freeman (01.07.2010), Tig (10.04.2010), Vook (09.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

*Աստվածաշունչը և պատմությունը*

Համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի Դանիել գրքի 5–րդ գլխի, Պարսկաստանի կողմից գրավվելուց առաջ, Բաբելոնի վերջին կառավարիչն է եղել Բաղդասարը։ Աստվածաշնչից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չէր խոսվում Բաղդասարի մասին, ուստի Աստվածաշունչը քննադատվեց, որպես ոչ ճշգրիտ ու սուտ տեղեկություններ պարունակող գիրք։

Սակայն 19–րդ դարում Իրաքի հարավում կատարված պեղումների արդյունքում հայտնաբերվեցին հին գրություններ, որոնցից մեկը աղոթք էր, որը արվել էր Բաբելոնի թագավորի ավագ որդու՝ Նաբոնիտի առողջության համար։ Իսկ ո՞վ էր Նաբոնիտի որդին։ Բաղդասարը։ (Այս հարցի ավելի մանրամասն բացատրությունը կարող եք գտնել այստեղ. «Biblical Archaeology Review» (magazine), May/June 1985, էջեր 74, 75, 77)

Փաստորեն այս քննադատությունը անհիմն էր և միայն այն, որ պատմական այլ արձանագրություններում չկար այդ թագավորի մասին, Աստվածաշունչը համարել էին սուտ։ Արդյո՞ք դա արդար է և արդյո՞ք ճիշտ մոտեցում է։

Լավ, Բաղդասարը իրականում գոյություն ունեցել է։ Սակայն արդյո՞ք նա եղել է թագավոր Բաբելոնի փլուզման ժամանակ։

1) Գտնված հին փաստաթղթերի համաձայն Բաղդասարը Նաբոնիտի որդին է, գահի ժառանգորդը։

2) Իսկ սեպագիր արձանագրություններից մեկում, որը կոչվում է «Նաբոնիտի պոեմը» (Verse Account of Nabonidus), ասվում է. «Նա [Նաբոնիտոսը] վստահեց զորքը իր մեծ որդուն, անդրանիկին։ Ամբողջ երկրի բանակները դրեց նրա հրամանի տակ։ Նա [Նաբոնիտոսը] նրան [իր որդուն] տվեց ամեն բան և թագավորությունը տվեց նրան»։ (Սրա մասին մանրամասներ կարող եք գտնել այստեղ. «Ancient Near Eastern Texts», edited by James B. Pritchard, published in Princeton, New Jersey, by Princeton University Press, Third edition with supplement, 1969, էջ 313)։

Փաստորեն այստեղից երևում է, որ Բաղդասարը հավասար էր թագավորին։ Ես այս տեղեկությունը պարզաբանում է, թե ինչ հեղինակությամբ է Բաղդասարը Դանիելին անում հետևյալ առաջարկը. «Եւ ես լսեցի քո մասին, որ կարող ես մեկնել մեկնութիւնեւ կնճիռներ լուծել. արդ եթե կարող ես կարդալ գրուածքը եւ նորա մեկնութիւնը ինձ իմացնել, ծիրանի կը հագնես եւ ոսկի մանեակ՝ պարանոցիդ վերայ. եւ *թագաւորութեան մէջ երրորդ իշխան կ’լինես*» Դանիել գլուխ 5, 16 համար։ Բաղդասարը Դանիելին կարող էր առաջարկել լինել «երրորդ իշխան», քանի որ առաջինը Նաբոնիտոսն էր, երկրորդը ինքը՝ Բաղդասարը և երրորդը կարող էլ լինել Դանիելը։

*Արդյո՞ք սա հակասում է պատմությանը։ Արդյո՞ք Աստվածաշունչը լույս չի սփռում այս պատմության մասին սակավ պատմական արձանագրությունների վրա։*

----------

E-la Via (10.04.2010), Vook (09.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Երկիր մոլորակի ձևը*
> Ե՞րբ գիտությունը հաստատեց, որ Երկիրը կլոր է և ե՞րբ էր, որ Երկրի գնդաձև լինելու գաղափարը դարձավ ընդունված ամբողջ աշխարհում։ Գուցե դժվար է նշել կոնկրետ ամսաթիվ, բայց դա տեղի է ունեցել վերջին մի քանի հարյուրամյակներում։
> 
> Սակայն, հույն փիլիսոփաների կողմից երկրի գնդաձևության հավանականությունը տեսաբանելուց դարեր առաջ, մարդկանց կողմից տիեզերքից՝ երկիրը կլոր ֆորմայով տեսնելուց հազարամյակներ առաջ՝ մ.թ.ա. 8–րդ դարում, երբ աշխարհի գերակշռող մասը այն կարծիքին էր, թե երկիրը տափակ է, Աստվածաշունչը հայտնել է.
> 
> «Նա է երկրի *շրջանի* վրա նստողը» Եսայա գլուխ 8, 22 համար։
> 
> Բայց կարելի է մտածել, որ սա թարգմանություն է, և գուցե բնագիր լեզվում նման ձևով գրված չի եղել։ Այս համարում հայերեն «շրջան» բառը թարգմանվել է եբրայերեն «խուգ» բառից, որը նշանակում է գնդակ։ Ուրիշ թարգմանություններում այս համարը հետևյալ կերպ է թարգմանվել.
> 
> ...


Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, ռուսերեն տարբերակներում տենց բան չկար:

----------

Jarre (09.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

Նույնն էլ քո ասած սայտերում գնդի մասին խոսք չկար:

----------

Jarre (09.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Դեռ Քրիստոսի ծննդից շատ դարեր առաջ Աստծո մարդկանց հայտնի էր որ  երկրի կենտրոնում  մագմա է։
Հոբ 28.5 
Գալով այս հողին՝ ապա այնտեղից է ելնում հացը. *իսկ իր ընդերքը շուռ-մուռ է տրուած, ինչպէս կրակից։*

----------

E-la Via (10.04.2010), Freeman (01.07.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> «Նա է երկրի *շրջանի* վրա նստողը» Եսայա գլուխ 8, 22 համար։


Ընդհանրապես, շրջանն ու գունդը տարբեր երևույթներ են: Ինչքան գիտեմ, հին ժամանակ շատերի մոտ ա ընդունված եղել, որ Երկիրը շրջանաձև ա (բայց ոչ գնդաձև):

----------

Jarre (09.04.2010), Mephistopheles (28.07.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց հետաքրքիր ա, ռուսերեն տարբերակներում տենց բան չկար:


Ներողություն եմ խնդրում, վրիպակ եմ թույլ տվել։ Ոչ թե 8-րդ գլուխ, այլ Եսայա 40:22

Ռուսերեն Смысловой Перевод-ում գրված է՝ Он восседит над земным кругом, Макария-յում և Синодальный-ում՝ над кругом земли

ՀԳ՝ Հայկո ջան, մերսի որ նկատեցիր սխալը և հուշեցիր  :Wink:

----------

Աբելյան (09.04.2010)

----------


## Vook

Արեգակն ու Լուսինը մեզ երևում են նույն շառավղով սակայն Աստվածաշնչում նշվում է որ Արևը մեծ է Լուսնից։
Գիրք Ծննդոց՝
Աստուած ստեղծեց երկու մեծ լուսատուներ. մեծ լուսատուն՝ ցերեկն իշխելու, իսկ փոքր լուսատուն՝ գիշերն իշխելու համար, ինչպէս նաեւ աստղեր։

----------

E-la Via (10.04.2010), emo (18.04.2010), Freeman (01.07.2010), Jarre (09.04.2010), VisTolog (05.02.2013), Արծիվ (09.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Դեռ Քրիստոսի ծննդից շատ դարեր առաջ Աստծո մարդկանց հայտնի էր որ  երկրի կենտրոնում  մագմա է։
> Հոբ 28.5 
> Գալով այս հողին՝ ապա այնտեղից է ելնում հացը. *իսկ իր ընդերքը շուռ-մուռ է տրուած, ինչպէս կրակից։*


Vook, շնորհակալություն գրառման համար  :Smile: 

Ես ժամանակին այս համարը քննարկել եմ ու հետազոտությունների արդյունքում բավական լուրջ հիմքեր գտա, որ այս համարը չի վերաբերում քո ասածին։ Եթե ուշադիր լինես, համատեքստիցել է երևում, որ խոսքը դրա մասին չէ։ Նաև հիշում եմ, որ ուրիշ թարգմանություններ ավելի ճիշտ են տվել իմաստը։

Բայց խոսք եմ տալիս, որ ավելի կոնկրետ կփորձեմ ուսումնասիրել ու գրել այստեղ։

----------


## Jarre

> Ընդհանրապես, շրջանն ու գունդը տարբեր երևույթներ են: Ինչքան գիտեմ, հին ժամանակ շատերի մոտ ա ընդունված եղել, որ Երկիրը շրջանաձև ա (բայց ոչ գնդաձև):


Հայկ ջան, միայն գնդաձև առարկաներն են բոլոր տեսանկյուններից շրջանի տեսքով երևում։ Տափակ սկավառակը ավելի շուտ կերևար էլիպսաձև, ոչ թե շրջանաձև։

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հայկ ջան, միայն գնդաձև առարկաներն են բոլոր տեսանկյուններից շրջանի տեսքով երևում։ Տափակ սկավառակը ավելի շուտ կերևար էլիպսաձև, ոչ թե շրջանաձև։


Հարցը էնքան երևալու մեջ չի, ինչքան ընդունելու:
Օրինակ հին Հնդկաստանում էս ձև էին պատկերացնում:

----------

Gayl (09.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Հարցը էնքան երևալու մեջ չի, ինչքան ընդունելու:
> Օրինակ հին Հնդկաստանում էս ձև էին պատկերացնում:


ok!
Մի քանի գրառում վերև ես էլ նույն բանն եմ գրել  :Wink: 
Բայց Աստվածաշունչում շատ պարզ գրված է եղել, որ երկիրը շրջաձև է՝ կլոր է, դա փաստ է։

----------


## Gayl

> ok!
> Մի քանի գրառում վերև ես էլ նույն բանն եմ գրել 
> Բայց Աստվածաշունչում շատ պարզ գրված է եղել, որ երկիրը շրջաձև է՝ կլոր է, դա փաստ է։


Այո շատ հնարավոր է, որ Աստվածաշունչ գրողները կամ գրողը իմացել է, որ երկիրը կլոր է:
Բայց հարց է առաջանում, եթե այդպես հստակ էր ասվում, բա էլ ինկվիզիցիան ինչու՞ էր վառում կամ ինչու հնում այդ խոսքերը չէին նկատել և հիմա ենք նկատում, չէ որ շատ պարզ է ասվում, ինձ թվում է, այստեղ ինչ որ ավելացումներ են կատարվել:

----------

Jarre (10.04.2010), Tig (10.04.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Այո շատ հնարավոր է, որ Աստվածաշունչ գրողները կամ գրողը իմացել է, որ երկիրը կլոր է:
> Բայց հարց է առաջանում, եթե այդպես հստակ էր ասվում, բա էլ ինկվիզիցիան ինչու՞ էր վառում կամ ինչու հնում այդ խոսքերը չէին նկատել և հիմա ենք նկատում, չէ որ շատ պարզ է ասվում, ինձ թվում է, այստեղ ինչ որ ավելացումներ են կատարվել:





> Այո շատ հնարավոր է, որ Աստվածաշունչ գրողները կամ գրողը իմացել է, որ երկիրը կլոր է:
> Բայց հարց է առաջանում, եթե այդպես հստակ էր ասվում, բա էլ ինկվիզիցիան ինչու՞ էր վառում կամ ինչու հնում այդ խոսքերը չէին նկատել և հիմա ենք նկատում, չէ որ շատ պարզ է ասվում, ինձ թվում է, այստեղ ինչ որ ավելացումներ են կատարվել:


Շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր հարցի համար, Gayl 

Երևի քո հարցի պատասխանը ամենալավը տալիս է Լյուդվիգո Գայմոնատը, իր՝ «Գալիլեյո Գալիլեյ» գրքում։ Նա գրում է. *«Անմիտ կրոնականները, ովքեր ցանկանում էին սահմանափակել գիտությունը Աստվածաշնչի միջոցով, իրականում կոտրեցին մարդկանց վստահությունը այդ գրքի հանդեպ»*։

Պատճառը Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու մեկնաբանություններն էր։ Նրանք սխալ էին մեկնաբանում Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված արևածագերը և արևամուտերը։ Նրանք պնդում էին, որ եթե Աստվածաշնչում գրված է «Եվ արեգակը ծագում է և արեգակը մար մտնում, և դեպի իր տեղը շտապում» (Ժողովող գլուխ 1, համար 5), ապա դա նշանակում է, որ շարժվում է արեգակը և ոչ թե Երկիրը։ Բայց նույնիսկ մենք այսօր վստահ լինելով, որ երկիրն է շարժվում, այնուամենայնիվ ասում ենք արևը ծագեց, արևը մայր մտավ՝ նկարագրելով այդ պրոցեսը երկրի վրա գտնվող մարդու աչքերով։ Իսկ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին դա ընդունել է որպես դոգմա ու «տեսար ինչ էղավ»-ա ստացվել....

Հենց սա էլ պատճառներից մեկն է, թե ինչու եմ թեմայի սկզբում գրել. 



> Կրոնականների պատճառով էլ շատերը դադարել են հարգել այս գիրքը նրանց վարքի պատճառով։


Ցավալին այն է, Գալիլեյի մահից միայն 350 տարի հետո էր, որ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին ընդունեց իր սխալը՝ 1992 թվականին։ Ինչպես ասում են՝ «գնա մեռի, արի սիրեմ»։ Թեև մենք գիտենք, որ, եթե չեմ սխալվում 1633 թվականին ինկվիզցիայի առաջ իր տեսությունը «մերժելուց» հետո Գալիլեյը արտասանեց այսօր արդեն աշխարհով մեկ ծանոթ Eppur si muove արտահայտությունը։

Բայց հետաքրքիր է, որ այնուամենայնիվ Գալիլեյը խորը հարգանք ուներ Աստվածաշնչի հանդեպ։ Նա համոզված էր, որ *«երկու ճշմարտություններ [գիտությունը և Աստվածաշունչը] չեն կարող հակասել իրար»*։ Նա ասում էր, որ գիտական տերմինները չեն հակասում Աստվածաշնչի պարզ և հասարակ լեզվին։ Բայց այն ժամանակվա աստվածաբանները չէին ցանկանում հասկանալ նրան։ Արդյունքում այդ կրոնականները ոչ միայն մերժեցին Գալիլեյին, այլ նաև այդպես էլ չհասկացան Աստվածաշնչի խոսքերի իմաստը։

Հուսով եմ կարողացա գոնե մասամբ պատասխանել հարցիդ։

----------

E-la Via (10.04.2010), Gayl (10.04.2010), Tig (10.04.2010)

----------


## յոգի

Վէդաներում Երկրագնդի կլորության մասին Արարման սկզբից ասված է...
http://www.angelfire.com/pa4/Dashavatara/
http://images.google.se/images?hl=sv...ed=0CCQQsAQwAw

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր հարցի համար, Gayl 
> 
> Երևի քո հարցի պատասխանը ամենալավը տալիս է Լյուդվիգո Գայմոնատը, իր՝ «Գալիլեյո Գալիլեյ» գրքում։ Նա գրում է. *«Անմիտ կրոնականները, ովքեր ցանկանում էին սահմանափակել գիտությունը Աստվածաշնչի միջոցով, իրականում կոտրեցին մարդկանց վստահությունը այդ գրքի հանդեպ»*։
> 
> Պատճառը Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու մեկնաբանություններն էր։ Նրանք սխալ էին մեկնաբանում Աստվածաշնչում նկարագրված արևածագերը և արևամուտերը։ Նրանք պնդում էին, որ եթե Աստվածաշնչում գրված է «Եվ արեգակը ծագում է և արեգակը մար մտնում, և դեպի իր տեղը շտապում» (Ժողովող գլուխ 1, համար 5), ապա դա նշանակում է, որ շարժվում է արեգակը և ոչ թե Երկիրը։ Բայց նույնիսկ մենք այսօր վստահ լինելով, որ երկիրն է շարժվում, այնուամենայնիվ ասում ենք արևը ծագեց, արևը մայր մտավ՝ նկարագրելով այդ պրոցեսը երկրի վրա գտնվող մարդու աչքերով։ Իսկ Կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին դա ընդունել է որպես դոգմա ու «տեսար ինչ էղավ»-ա ստացվել....
> 
> Հենց սա էլ պատճառներից մեկն է, թե ինչու եմ թեմայի սկզբում գրել. 
> 
> 
> ...


Այո պարզ է, բայց տես ինչ հետաքրքիր բան է ստացվում, մարդիկ ասում են, որ Աստվածաշնչում կան ապագայի մասին կանխատեսումներ, խոսքս մեր ժամանակների մասին է, այսինքն մարդիկ Աստվածաշունչը վերլուծում են և 20 երորդ դարի իրադարձությունները բացահայտում և այդ ինչպես է պատահում, որ այդ կանխատեսումները անում են միայն իրադարձությունից հետո, դրա համար էլ կարծում եմ, որ ժամանակի հետ ավելացնում են:
Իհարկե հարցերը շատ են, իսկ պատասխանները թերի, մարդիկ չեն կարող ամբողջությամբ վերլուծել մի քանի հազար տարվա պատմություն, կարծում եմ այն ժամանակ աստղագիտությունը նույնպես զարգացած է եղել և որոշ մարդիկ իմացել են երկրի կլորության մասին:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Արթուր ջան, շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր վերլուծության համար  :Smile:  Ես ինքս այսքանը գտնել չէի կարողանա  :Smile: 

Ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ. եթե ենթադրում ենք, կամ հաստատում ենք, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված տեղեկությունները ճշգրիտ են, ինչ հետևություն պետք է անենք էդտեղից՞

----------


## Աբելյան

> ok!
> Մի քանի գրառում վերև ես էլ նույն բանն եմ գրել 
> Բայց Աստվածաշունչում շատ պարզ գրված է եղել, որ երկիրը շրջաձև է՝ կլոր է, դա փաստ է։


Հա բայց իմ դրած նկարն էլ ա կլոր: :Jpit:

----------

VisTolog (05.02.2013)

----------


## Vook

> Հա բայց իմ դրած նկարն էլ ա կլոր:


Կլորը՝ կլոր,  բայց Աստվածաշունչը նաև ասում է, որ երկիրը ոչինչի վրա է  հիմնված ։

----------


## Jarre

> Արթուր ջան, շնորհակալություն հետաքրքիր վերլուծության համար  Ես ինքս այսքանը գտնել չէի կարողանա


Մերսի  :Blush:   :Smile: 




> Ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ. եթե ենթադրում ենք, կամ հաստատում ենք, որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված տեղեկությունները ճշգրիտ են, ինչ հետևություն պետք է անենք էդտեղից՞


Հարցիդ պատասխանն է No comment, Անի ջան։
Ես ոչ մեկի ուղղություն ցույց չեմ տալիս։ Ամեն մարդ ինքը ավելի լավ գիտի, թե այս կամ այն ինֆորմացիան ինչպես և ինչքան պետք է ազդի իր վրա։

----------

Sambitbaba (14.09.2012), Tig (10.04.2010)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Կլորը՝ կլոր,  բայց Աստվածաշունչը նաև ասում է, որ երկիրը ոչինչի վրա է  հիմնված ։


Այսինքն բացառված չի, որ կլոր սկավառակ ա: :Smile:

----------

Gayl (10.04.2010), VisTolog (05.02.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Այսինքն բացառված չի, որ կլոր սկավառակ ա:


Հայկ, իսկ դու բոլո՞ր հարցերում ես նման մոտեցում ցույց տալիս։
Հիշեցի դպրոցական ընկերիցս մեկին, ով համարյա թե քո նման էր մտածում (վատ մտքով չեմ գրում Հայկո ջան)։ Օրինակ, երբ արգեակի մասին դաս էինք անցնում, որտեղ բացատրվում էր, որ արգեակը հսկայական ջերմություն է արձակում, այդ ընկերս ուսուչուհուն ասում էր. «Եթե այս դասում նշված չի, թե ինչպես է այս ջերմությունը ստեղվծում, ուրեմն կարելի է նաև հասկանալ, որ ինչ որ մեկը արեգակի մեջ նստած ցախա մեջը գցում, որ չհանգի»  :Blink: 

Ուղղակի փաստը այն է, որ նման մոտեցում երբեք ցույց չենք տալիս, երբ կարդում ենք մոլեկուլների կառուցվածքի կամ նմանատիպ այլ թեմաների մասին (իհարկե եթե չենք ուզում հումոր անել  :Wink:  )։

*Փաստը այն է, որ դեռ երեք հազարամյակ առաջ, երբ երկրագնդի և տիեզերքի մասին ամենաանհավանական կարծիքներն էին տարածված, Աստվածաշնչում երբեք չի եղել գրված նման բաներ՝ կրիաներ, տիեզերական օվկիանոս, մրրիկի վրա գտնվող երկիր և այլն։ Պարզ գրված է եղել. 1) երկիրը շրջանաձև է և 2) այն հիմնված չի ինչ որ բանի վրա։*

Հետո մի մոռացիր նաև այն փաստը, որ Աստվածաշունչը գիտական գիրք չէ, որ տար այդ ամենի գիտական մանրամասն բացատրությունները։

----------


## Աբելյան

> *Փաստը այն է, որ դեռ երեք հազարամյակ առաջ, երբ երկրագնդի և տիեզերքի մասին ամենաանհավանական կարծիքներն էին տարածված, Աստվածաշնչում երբեք չի եղել գրված նման բաներ՝ կրիաներ, տիեզերական օվկիանոս, մրրիկի վրա գտնվող երկիր և այլն։ Պարզ գրված է եղել. 1) երկիրը շրջանաձև է և 2) այն հիմնված չի ինչ որ բանի վրա։*


Լավ, ոչ մի բանի վրա չի, բայց մեկ ա սկավառակ ա: :Blush:

----------


## Tig

> Այսինքն բացառված չի, որ կլոր սկավառակ ա:


Հայկո ջան, դե հենց ես մոտեցումով էլ զարգացել են դեպքերը…
…հետո ինկվիզիցիա և այլն…

----------


## Chuk

> «Եթե այս դասում նշված չի, թե ինչպես է այս ջերմությունը ստեղվծում, ուրեմն կարելի է նաև հասկանալ, որ ինչ որ մեկը արեգակի մեջ նստած ցախա մեջը գցում, որ չհանգի»


Պոտեցիալ գիտնականի տրամաբանություն: Այ էդպիսի մարդիկ են (եթե իրենց չեն կոտրում) ապահովում գիտության զարգացումը, այլ ոչ թե նրանք, ովքեր ամեն ասածը ընդունում ու առաջ են անցնում: Փորփրել, խորանալ, չհամաձայնվել. սա ա գիտության երաշխավորը  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (05.11.2012), Tig (11.04.2010), VisTolog (05.02.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Պոտեցիալ գիտնականի տրամաբանություն: Այ էդպիսի մարդիկ են (եթե իրենց չեն կոտրում) ապահովում գիտության զարգացումը, այլ ոչ թե նրանք, ովքեր ամեն ասածը ընդունում ու առաջ են անցնում: Փորփրել, խորանալ, չհամաձայնվել. սա ա գիտության երաշխավորը


Արտակ ջան հետդ ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ։ Եթե Աստվածաշունչը լիներ գիտական ձեռնարկ բնականաբար պետք է պահանջեիր այդ բոլոր բացատրությունները։ Բայց եթե սա երեք հազարամյակ առաջ է սկսվել գրվել, գրվել է կրոնական գրքում և այն ժամանակվա պատկերացումներին հակառակ տվել է ճիշտ նկարագրություն, արդյո՞ք դա արդեն զարմանալի չի։

----------


## Chuk

> Արտակ ջան հետդ ամբողջությամբ համաձայն եմ։ Եթե Աստվածաշունչը լիներ գիտական ձեռնարկ բնականաբար պետք է պահանջեիր այդ բոլոր բացատրությունները։ Բայց եթե սա երեք հազարամյակ առաջ է սկսվել գրվել, գրվել է կրոնական գրքում և այն ժամանակվա պատկերացումներին հակառակ տվել է ճիշտ նկարագրություն, արդյո՞ք դա արդեն զարմանալի չի։


Զարմանալի է: Բայց մի դեպքում դու լուռ հավատում ես, որ շրջանագիծ ասելով նկատի է ունեցել հենց գնդաձև կառուցվածքը, այսինքն երկիր մոլորակի երկրաչափական տեսքը, իսկ մյուս դեպքում սկսում փորփրել ու ենթադրել, որ գուցե բոլորովին այլ բան է նկատի ունեցվել, քանի որ շրջանագիծն ամեն դեպքում լիարժեք չի բնութագրում երկրի երկրաչափական կառուցվածքը, փոխարենը հնարավոր է, որ նկարագրի հազար ու մի ուրիշ պատկեր: Ու ենթադրելով բոլորովին չես բացառում, որ հենց երկրի իրական երկրաչափական պատկերն է նկատի առնվել, որովհետև դա հնարավոր տարբերակներից մեկն է:

----------

Jarre (11.04.2010), VisTolog (05.02.2013)

----------


## Vook

ՈՒզում եմ անդրադառնալ Հին Ուխտից, Հեսույի գրքի *10*.12 խոսքին  ուր  ասվում է տիեզերական նշանակության հրաշքի մասին։Հեսուն թշնամիների հետ կռվելիս, խնդրում է Տիրոջը, որ կանգնեցնի Արեգակին։

_12Այն օրը, երբ Տէր Աստուածը ամորհացիներին մատնեց իսրայէլացիների ձեռքը, երբ նրանց կոտորեց Գաբաւոնում, եւ նրանք ջախջախուեցին Իսրայէլի առաջ, Յեսուն խօսեց Տիրոջ հետ եւ ասաց. «Թող արեգակը կանգնի Գաբաւոնի դիմաց, իսկ լուսինը՝ Ելոնի ձորի դիմաց»։ 13Եւ արեգակն ու լուսինը կանգնեցին իրենց տեղում, մինչեւ որ Աստուած նրանց թշնամիներից վրէժն առաւ։ Չէ՞ որ այս գրուած է «Ուղիղի» գրքում։ Եւ արեգակը կանգնեց երկնքի մէջտեղում եւ չշարժուեց դէպի արեւմուտք մէկ ամբողջ օրվա չափ։ 14Այսպիսի օր չէր եղել ո՛չ առաջ, ո՛չ յետոյ, որ Աստուած լսէր մարդու ձայնը,_ 

Գուցե շատերը թեթև ժպտան այս խոսքի վրայով, սակայն նայենք  մեզ հայտնի փաստերին։Ամեն դեպքում Հեսուի գրքում նկարագրվող դեպքի վերաբերյալ աստղագիտությունը պահանջում է փաստեր  իսկ  պատմությունը հավաստում է, որ դեպքը իսկապես իրողություն է։
Ամերիկացի պրոֆեսոր Տոտտենը շատ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրել է  այդ դեպքը աստղագիտության տեսանկյունից  և արդյունքները ներկայացրել է մաթեմաթիկական հաշվարկների տեսքով։ Պարզվում է, որ  մեկից ոչ ավել անգամ  Արեգակը Լուսինն  ու  երկիրը գտնվել են այն դիրքում, որը պտկերված է Հեսուի գրքում՝
*«Թող արեգակը կանգնի Գաբաւոնի դիմաց, իսկ լուսինը՝ Ելոնի ձորի դիմաց»։*
Իր հաշվարկներում ընդգրկելով Հսուից մինչև մեր օրերի ջամանակգրությանը  պրոֆեսորը  հայտարարում է ՙԱնհնար է  չգալ այն եզրակացության, որ  մի ամբողջ օր ՝ գրեթե 24 ժամ ավելացված է համաշխարհային ժամանակագրությանը՚։
Գիտնական ե. Մենդերը նույնպես հրատարակել է աշխատություն այդ առիթով։ Նա որոշել է այդ  օրվա ժամը և կոնկրետ այն  վայրը որտեղ որ պետք է գտնվեր Հեսուն, երբ կատարվել է այդ հրաշք դեպքը։
Պրոֆեսոր Տոտտինի հաշվարկները վկայում են  ՝  ՙՉնայած  որ համաշխարհային  պատմությանը ինչ որ եղանակով ավելացվել է 24 ժամ Բայց Հեսուի  բաժինը կազմում է 23 ժ 20 ր.  
ինչպես որ ասվում է Կտակարանում  ՝ոչ թէ  ուղիղ մեկ օր այլ մեկ օրվա չափ՚։
Հիմա նայենք, թէ դեպքի առիթով ի՞նչ են ասում այլ հին ազգերը։
 երեք  հին պետությունների՝ Հույների, եգիպտացիների ու չինացիների պատմական  գրություններում  պահպանվել են նյութեր այս առիթով։ Բոլոր նրանք ունեն վկայություն մի անսովոր երկար օրվա մասին։ 

Հերովդես ՙպատմահայրը՚  Քրիստոսից 480 տարի առաջ պատմում է, որ  մի քանի եգիպտացի  քրմեր  իրեն ցույց են տվել գրություններ  24 ժամից  շատ ավել երկար օրվա մասին։։
Հին չինական գրություններում ուղղակիորեն նշվում է, որ այդ դեպքը պատահել է  ԻՕ կայսեր օրոք ։
Չինական  ծագումնաբանական ցուցակների վկայությամբ,  այդ կայսրը թագավորել է հենց  Հեսուի ժամանակաշրջանում։
Բնիկ մեքսիկացիները, մինչև եվրոպացիների ներխուժումը  հասել էին բարձր  զարգացվածության և նրանց  հին գրվածքներում  կա այս նախադասությունը ՙՙԱրեգակը կանգնել էր անշարժ մի ողջ օր՚։ և դա եղել է  ՙ յոթ ճագար՚ կոչվող տարում։ՙ Յոթ ճագար՚ կոչվող տարին ճիշտ և ճիշտ համընկնում է Հեսուի կառավարման տարիների հետ։
 Այսպիսով մենք ունենք իրարից անկախ մի քանի աղբյուրների վկայություն Սուրբ գրվածքների ճշմարտացիության վերաբերյալ ՝ հունական եգիպտական չինական և մեքսիկական։ Այս կարգի  խմբի վկայություն հետ անկարելի է հաշվի չնստել :Cool: ։
_Օգնություն ՝ http://unseal.narod.ru/sun1.htm կայքից՜_

----------

einnA (07.08.2010), Freeman (01.07.2010), Inana (26.07.2010), Ավետիք (28.05.2012), ՆանՍ (02.09.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Ճիշտն ասած՝ էս նյութը պատրաստվում էի տեղադրել «Քննարկումներ Աստվածաշնչից» թեմայում, բայց քանի որ թեմայի հեղինակը նշել էր, որ քննարկումներին պետք ա մասնակցեն մենակ Աստվածաշնչի հեղինակությունն ընդունողները, ամենահարմար թեման որ գտա, սա էր:


«1 Ի սկզբանէ Աստուած ստեղծեց երկինքն ու երկիրը։ 2Երկիրն անձեւ ու անկազմ էր, խաւար էր տիրում անհունի վրայ, եւ Աստծու հոգին շրջում էր ջրերի վրայ։ 3Եւ Աստուած ասաց. «Թող լոյս լինի»։ Եւ լոյս եղաւ։ 4Աստուած տեսաւ, որ լոյսը լաւ է, եւ Աստուած լոյսը բաժանեց խաւարից։»

Արեւելյան իմաստությունն ասում է. «Ինչքան ուզում ես ասա՝ «հալվա», «հալվա», միեւնույն է, բերանդ չի քաղցրանա»: Ինչքան ուզում ես ասա. «Թող լույս լինի», լույս չի լինելու: Նույնիսկ եթե դու հենց ինքը՝ ամենակարող Աստվածն ես: Մի հասարակ պատճառով. անհրաժեշտ է լույսի աղբյուր: Արարման սկզբից չէր անցել նույնիսկ 3 օր, երբ իմաստուն Աստվածը վերջապես գիտակցեց դա: Եվ, на всякий случай, ստեղծեց լույսի միանգամից երկու աղբյուր՝ արեւն ու լուսինը:
Միառժամանակ մի կողմ թողնելով առողջ բանականությունը, ընդունենք, որ Աստվածը ինչ-որ հրաշագործ կերպով հաջողացրեց ստեղծել լույս, որն ինքնըստինքյան լուսավորում էր, արեւից անկախ: Բայց այդ դեպքում ո՞ւր է այդ լույսը «քշվում» գիշերվա կողմից: Եթե այն գոյություն ունի, ապա պետք է գոյություն ունենա հավիտյան, լինի մեզ մոտ, մեր շրջապատում, այլ ոչ թե վազի արեւին զուգահեռ:
Աստված տեսավ, որ լույսը լավ է: Ընդհանրապես անհասկանալի է, թե այդ լույսն ինչու նրան այդքան դուր եկավ: Մի՞թե նա խավարում ավելի վատ է տեսնում: Մի՞թե նա չէր կարող ստեղծել այնպիսի մարդկանց ու կենդանիների, որոնք նույնպես խավարում հրաշալի կտեսնեին:

«5Եւ եղաւ երեկոյ, եւ եղաւ առաւօտ՝ օր առաջին։ »
Հետ վերադարձված առողջ բանականությունը կամացուկ շշնջում է մեզ. մի՛ հավատացեք այս ստին: Չի եղել ո՛չ առավոտ, ո՛չ երեկո, ո՛չ էլ օր: Որովհետեւ չի եղել արեւածագ ու արեւամուտ /քանի որ դեռ արեւը ստեղծված չէր/: Օրվա ժամը հնարավոր էր որոշել միայն ժամացույցով: Եթե, իհարկե, Աստվածը գլխի ընկներ այն ստեղծել:



Հ.Գ. Նյութը հանդիսանում է թարգմանություն Դավիդ Նայդիսի «Աստվածանչյան ճշմարտություն» գրքից:

----------

kyahi (26.07.2010), Leo Negri (05.09.2010), Mephistopheles (28.07.2010), VisTolog (31.08.2010), Աբելյան (30.08.2010), Շինարար (26.07.2010)

----------


## LucyFernega

Էէ... այս հոդվածը ի դեպ  Եհովայի վկաների բրոշյուրաներից է... (с)1996 Watch tower bible and tract society of Pennsylvania. "Որն է կյանքի իմաստը. Ինչպես կարելի է այն գտնել"
Լավ, ենթադրենք, որ այնքան էլ կարևոր չի...



> 1) երկիրը շրջանաձև է


Իսկ ինձ թվում էր ձվաձև է... Երևի սատանիստ եմ դրանից է  :LOL: 
Ժողովուրդ ջան, Սատանիստ լինելով հանդերձ, մեծ հետաքրքրասիրությամբ աստվածաշունչը կարդում եմ, բայց իրականում այնքան խճճվածա որ ով ոնց ուզի կմեկնաբանի... Լուրջ եմ ասում.
Կա այստեղ նենց մարդ որ լսած լինի "БИБЛИЯ САТАНАИЛА"-ի մասին? Դա էլ ձեզ իմ խոսքերի ապացույցը: Ցանկության դեպքում ամեն մի ուղղություն էլ կարող է իր օգտին մեկնաբանել Աստվածաշունչը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ես չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարան մարդիկ ասել որ Դա աստծո խոսքնա?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էէ... այս հոդվածը ի դեպ  Եհովայի վկաների բրոշյուրաներից է... (с)1996 Watch tower bible and tract society of Pennsylvania. "Որն է կյանքի իմաստը. Ինչպես կարելի է այն գտնել"
> Լավ, ենթադրենք, որ այնքան էլ կարևոր չի...
> 
> Իսկ ինձ թվում էր ձվաձև է... Երևի սատանիստ եմ դրանից է 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, Սատանիստ լինելով հանդերձ, մեծ հետաքրքրասիրությամբ աստվածաշունչը կարդում եմ, բայց իրականում այնքան խճճվածա որ ով ոնց ուզի կմեկնաբանի... Լուրջ եմ ասում.
> Կա այստեղ նենց մարդ որ լսած լինի "БИБЛИЯ САТАНАИЛА"-ի մասին? Դա էլ ձեզ իմ խոսքերի ապացույցը: Ցանկության դեպքում ամեն մի ուղղություն էլ կարող է իր օգտին մեկնաբանել Աստվածաշունչը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ես չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարան մարդիկ ասել որ Դա աստծո խոսքնա?


Դե իրականում *ցանկացած* բան կարելի է մեկնաբանել *ցանկացած* կերպ՝ սկսած երկրորդ դասարանցի Սոնչիկի ծուռտիկ-մուռտիկ շարադրությունից, վերջացրած Աստվածաշնչով: Իրականում դա կարևոր չէ. սևով սպիտակի վրա գծված սիմվոլները էական չեն: Էականը այն է, ինչ ներսում է: Նկատի ունեմ՝ զույգ երկիամներից, պոետի սրտից և գաղտնի ձևավորվող չարորակ ուռուցքից բացի  :Smile: : Ըստ դրա՝ կարելի է ուշադրություն դարձնել, ասենք, այն հատվածներին, որտեղ Աստված Հոբի հավատը փորձելու համար կոտորում է նրա ողջ ընտանիքը, Աբրահամից պահանջում է դանակահարել իր մինուճար որդուն, կամ մահվան է մատնում Եգիպտոսի բոլոր առաջնեկ երեխաներին: Կամ կարելի է ուղղակի հասկանալ, որ այդ ողջ խճճված «Աբրահամ-Իսահակ-Հակոբ» պորգրեսիաների, Քանանու երկրների, երկու հացերի ու երեք ձկների մեջ կարևոր են ընդամենը հետևյալ երկու մտքերը. «Սիրի՛ր մարդկանց» և «Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին»: Մնացածը հին կաղապար է՝ հին՝ մի քանի հազար տարիների ընթացքում ապրած ու մեռած մարդկանց համար: Ամեն դեպքում, ինչքան էլ որ այն հին լինի, մարդիկ ու մարդկանց ներսի զույգ երկիամները, պոետի սիրտն ու գաղտնի ձևավորվող չարորակ ուռուցքը միշտ նույնն են, հետևաբար՝ «Սիրեցեք զմիմիյանս»-ն էլ է միշտ ակտուալ: Բնականաբար՝ այս մտքերն էլ կարելի է մեկնաբանել կամայական ձևերով. ինչ-որ մեկի համար «Սիրեցեք իրարը» կարող է նշանակել «Անալ սեքսով զբաղվեք իրար հետ». մեկ ուրիշը, ի պատասխան «Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին» մտքին, կարող է ասել, որ ինքը մանկուց երազում է ուրագով կտոր-կտոր անել իր բոլոր դիմացիններին, որպեսզի երկար ու ցուրտ ձմեռներին սոված չմնա, սակայն ինքն անձամբ դեմ է ձմեռվա պաշար դառնալու հեռանկարին, և այլն: Վերաբերմունքի հարց է: Քեզ համար սատանիզմը մի ուղի է, որը տանում է դեպի գիտելիքը, դեպի ազատը, համարձակը, ստեղծագործը, անհատականը, ուժը և ըմբոստությունը. մեկ ուրիշի կարծիքով՝ բոլոր սատանիստները ամիսը մեկ՝ լիալուսնի ժամանակ, հավաքվում են գերեզմանոցներում, պենտագրամ են նկարում ու խմում են նորածին երեխաների արյունը, և նրանց բոլորին հարկավոր է ցցի հանել:

Մի խոսքով, ասածս ինչ էր. միշտ էլ կարելի է ասել, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծու խոսքն ա: Միշտ էլ կարելի է վիճարկել այս պնդումը: Բայց իրականում դա թե՛ ոչ մի բան չի փոխի, և թե՛ բնավ կարևոր չէ. այն, ինչն իսկապես կարևոր է, թղթի վրա տպված բառերի հետ կապ չունի:

----------

CactuSoul (02.09.2010), E-la Via (01.09.2010), einnA (30.08.2010), Hda (30.08.2010), Jarre (30.08.2010), Moonwalker (30.08.2010), Shah (02.09.2010), Tig (31.08.2010), VisTolog (05.02.2013), zanazan (07.09.2010), Շինարար (30.08.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էէ... այս հոդվածը ի դեպ  Եհովայի վկաների բրոշյուրաներից է... (с)1996 Watch tower bible and tract society of Pennsylvania. "Որն է կյանքի իմաստը. Ինչպես կարելի է այն գտնել"
> Լավ, ենթադրենք, որ այնքան էլ կարևոր չի...
> 
> Իսկ ինձ թվում էր ձվաձև է... Երևի սատանիստ եմ դրանից է 
> Ժողովուրդ ջան, Սատանիստ լինելով հանդերձ, մեծ հետաքրքրասիրությամբ աստվածաշունչը կարդում եմ, բայց իրականում այնքան խճճվածա որ ով ոնց ուզի կմեկնաբանի... Լուրջ եմ ասում.
> Կա այստեղ նենց մարդ որ լսած լինի "БИБЛИЯ САТАНАИЛА"-ի մասին? Դա էլ ձեզ իմ խոսքերի ապացույցը: Ցանկության դեպքում ամեն մի ուղղություն էլ կարող է իր օգտին մեկնաբանել Աստվածաշունչը: Այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ ես չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարան մարդիկ ասել որ Դա աստծո խոսքնա?


Լուսիկ ջան ինչ տարբերություն, նրանք պապիկի են հավատում որ վերևում ա դու էլ կոտոշներով մարդու ես հավատում որ գետնի տակն ա… կարաս մի հատ էլ "Սատանայաշունչ" ունենաս, բերես աչքներս մտցնես… հետո՞… 

քեզ թվում ա քոնը շատ արժանահավատ ա՞…

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.09.2010), Benadad (31.08.2010), Moonwalker (31.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.09.2010), VisTolog (31.08.2010)

----------


## LucyFernega

> Լուսիկ ջան


Եթե նաունով ես ցանկանում դիմալ ավելի լավա Լիլիթ... 



> դու էլ կոտոշներով մարդու ես հավատում որ գետնի տակն ա…


դա քրիստոնեական ստերեոտիպա. 



> կարաս մի հատ էլ "Սատանայաշունչ" ունենաս, բերես աչքներս մտցնես… հետո՞…


Չէ, մենք ունենք Система Дьявола. Բայց մենք  սենց անհիմն բաներ չենք ասում, է... տարբերությունը դրանումա կայանում . Ես իզուր չնշեցի գրքի անունը "БИБЛИЯ САТАНАИЛА", այդ գրքում ոմն Просветитель, ապացուցումա ըստ աստվածաշնչի որ Աստված պապին սկի էլ լավը չի. այլ հակառակը: Իսկ կոկրետ ես որ կարդում եմ աստվածաշունչը շատ հեթանոսական նոտաներ եմ տեսնում, ինչն ինձ ու ոչ միայն ինձ ստիպումա մտածել որ "աստծո խոսքը" ոչ այլ ինչա քան թարգմանություն հեթանոսսական աղբյուրներից: Օրինակ ջրհեղեղի պատմությունը... կամ հին կտակարանում Алтарь-ի նկարագրությունը: Լավ, շատ չխորանամ:
Մի հարց տամ ձեզ ժողովուրդ ջան, օրինակ մեկը կարող է ասել, սրա իմաստը? -> Левит 18:22 «Не ложись с мужчиною, как с женщиною: это мерзость». կներեք որ մեջբերումը ռուսերենա ուղղակի հայերեն աստվածաշունչ չունեմ:



> քեզ թվում ա քոնը շատ արժանահավատ ա՞…


Ես եթե մեկի աչքը մտցնեմ  Система Дьявола-ն հաստատ կսպասեմ մեկնաբանությունների, ու հաստատ կփորձեմ ամեն հարցի պատասխանել: Բայց ի տարբերություն աստվածաշնչի, մենք չենք փորձում ամեն անգամ նոր մեկանաբանություն տալ սրան) 





> Քանանու երկրների, երկու հացերի ու երեք ձկների մեջ կարևոր են ընդամենը հետևյալ երկու մտքերը. «Սիրի՛ր մարդկանց» և «Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին»:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս երկու մտքերը ավելի շատ մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունների լոգիկայիցա բխում: Հա, աստվածաշնչում այդ արտահայտությունները կան. բայց նաև կա հետվյալը.
Исх 21:23 А если будет вред, то отдай душу за душу.
24 Глаз за глаз, зуб за зуб, руку за руку, ногу за ногу, 
25 Обожжение за обожжение, рану за рану, ушиб за ушиб.

Ինչպես նաև. 

Исх23:24 Не поклоняйся богам их, и не служи им; не подражай делам их, *но до конца истреби их, и сокруши столпы их*.

Անկեղծ ասած ալարում եմ էլի հատվածներ բերել... Հետո-եթե իմաստ լինի...
Ասածս ինչա. այդ մտքերը որ դու տեսնում ես աստվածաշնչի մեջ, դա լոգիկայա, դա տենց պիտի լինի մարդկային հարաբերություններում: Իսկ դու ասում ես որ դա աստվածաշնչի կարևոր մտքերն են, այն դեպքում, երբ աստվածաշնչում տեսնում ենք դրան ճիշտ հակառակ գործողղություններ...

Ու մի հարց էլ... 
աստվածաշնչում քանի անգամա նշվում "Я Иегова-Бог Евреев"? Ես ձեզ հո չեմ ասում եկեք սատանիստ դառեք? ամենևին, բայց հարց... դուք ինքներդ հոգու խորքում ճիշտ եք համարում այն, որ ժամանակին հայերը թողել են ԻՐԵՆՑ աստվածներին ու 1700 տարի պոչիկով գնում են հրեաների աստծո հետևց? Դե կարաք ինձ պատասխան չտաք, ինքներդ ձեզ պատասխանեք... այսքան բան...

----------


## Moonwalker

> Չէ, մենք ունենք Система Дьявола. Բայց մենք  սենց անհիմն բաներ չենք ասում, է... տարբերությունը դրանումա կայանում . Ես իզուր չնշեցի գրքի անունը "БИБЛИЯ САТАНАИЛА", այդ գրքում ոմն Просветитель, ապացուցումա ըստ աստվածաշնչի որ Աստված պապին սկի էլ լավը չի. այլ հակառակը: Իսկ կոկրետ ես որ կարդում եմ աստվածաշունչը շատ հեթանոսական նոտաներ եմ տեսնում, ինչն ինձ ու ոչ միայն ինձ ստիպումա մտածել որ "աստծո խոսքը" ոչ այլ ինչա քան թարգմանություն հեթանոսսական աղբյուրներից: Օրինակ ջրհեղեղի պատմությունը... կամ հին կտակարանում Алтарь-ի նկարագրությունը: Լավ, շատ չխորանամ:
> Մի հարց տամ ձեզ ժողովուրդ ջան, օրինակ մեկը կարող է ասել, սրա իմաստը? -> Левит 18:22 «Не ложись с мужчиною, как с женщиною: это мерзость». կներեք որ մեջբերումը ռուսերենա ուղղակի հայերեն աստվածաշունչ չունեմ:


Գիտես ամեն հավատքի ավանդույթների ու սովորությունների մի մասն էլ որոշ չափով հեթանոսական ծագում ունի ու էդ նորություն չի: Պատճառը պարզ ա՝ էդ ավանդույթները մինչև տվյալ կրոնի տարածումը շատ տարածված են եղել ժողովրդի մեջ: Իսկ նշածդ մեջբերման իմաստը շատ պարզա՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ նշված միտքի ուղղված ա տղամարդուն:  :Blink: 





> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով այս երկու մտքերը ավելի շատ մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունների լոգիկայիցա բխում: Հա, աստվածաշնչում այդ արտահայտությունները կան. բայց նաև կա հետվյալը.
> Исх 21:23 А если будет вред, то отдай душу за душу.
> 24 Глаз за глаз, зуб за зуб, руку за руку, ногу за ногу, 
> 25 Обожжение за обожжение, рану за рану, ушиб за ушиб.


Համաձայն եմ Հին Կտակարանը որոշ տեղերում շատ ծայրահեղական ա, բայց դրան հաջորդող Նոր Կտակարանում Տեր Հիսուսը տալիս ա նոր պատվիրաններ՝ «Սիրիր մերձավորիդ»  կամ կոնկրետ չեմ կարող գրել (ձեռքիս տակ Սուրբ գիրք չկա), բայց մոտավորապես երբ մի այտիդ խփում են մյուսը դարձրու խփողին: կամ քրիստոնեական ոսկե կանոնը՝«Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կցանկանայիր, որ քեզ հետ վարվեին» :




> Ու մի հարց էլ... 
> աստվածաշնչում քանի անգամա նշվում "Я Иегова-Бог Евреев"? Ես ձեզ հո չեմ ասում եկեք սատանիստ դառեք? ամենևին, բայց հարց... դուք ինքներդ հոգու խորքում ճիշտ եք համարում այն, որ ժամանակին հայերը թողել են ԻՐԵՆՑ աստվածներին ու 1700 տարի պոչիկով գնում են հրեաների աստծո հետևց? Դե կարաք ինձ պատասխան չտաք, ինքներդ ձեզ պատասխանեք... այսքան բան...


Բնական է Հին Կտակարանը գրվել է հրեաների կողմից հրեաների համար: Ես մովսեսական չեմ, ես քրիստոնյա եմ ու հավատում եմ Քրիստոսին (կոնկրետ Սուրբ Երրորդությանը), իսկ Հին Կտակարանը ուղղակի ներկայացնում է իմ կրոնի նախապատմությունը: Իսկ դրա պատվիրանների մեծ մասը թարմացվել ու վերաիմաստավորվել են Քրիստովով ու Քրիստոսի կողմից:

----------

E-la Via (01.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.09.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Lucyfer «դզումա» չէ՞ լինել սատանայի «ներկայացուցիչ», սատանայապաշտ, ունենալ նրա սիրուն հրեշտակներից մեկի մականունը, տարբերվել մյուսներից, լինել ուշադրության կենտրոնում… :Jpit: 

Ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում ինչ-որ գրքի հավատալու իմաստը, կարողանալ հավատալը, առաջնորդվել դրանով, որը եսիմ որտեղիցա եկել hասել մինչև այսօր:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա աստվածաշնչին, ապա դա կարելիա համարել 2000 տարի առաջվա մարդու ուղեղի զարգացվածության արդյունք:

Աստվածագիրը նստել ու շարադրելա՝
2000 տարվա ընթացքում կլինեն փոթորիկներ, որոնք տներ կքշեն կտանեն, կլինեն երկրաշարժեր, որոնք շատ մարդկանց կյանք կխլեն, կլինեն բարձրահարկ ջրային հարվածներ (ցունամիներ), որոնք կմաքրեն շատ տներ ցամաքի վրայից, կլինեն սպանություններ՝ հայրը որդուն, որդին հորը, քույրը եղբորը…

Ո՞վ կմտածեր չէ՞ :LOL:  կյանքի բնական ընթացքնա գրված աստվածաշնչում, ուրիշ ոչինչ: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.09.2010), E-la Via (01.09.2010), Mephistopheles (01.09.2010), Moonwalker (31.08.2010), Quyr Qery (30.09.2010), Shah (02.09.2010), Tig (02.09.2010)

----------


## LucyFernega

> Գիտես ամեն հավատքի ավանդույթների ու սովորությունների մի մասն էլ որոշ չափով հեթանոսական ծագում ունի ու էդ նորություն չի: Պատճառը պարզ ա՝ էդ ավանդույթները մինչև տվյալ կրոնի տարածումը շատ տարածված են եղել ժողովրդի մեջ:


Ինչ էլ պահանջվում էր ապացուցել (с)))) Բա աստծո խոսքնա չէ աստվածաշունչը? ժողովրդի մեջ տարածված չտարածված լինելը ըստ լոգիկայի այստեղ էական դեր պիտի չխաղար:



> Իսկ նշածդ մեջբերման իմաստը շատ պարզա՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ նշված միտքի ուղղված ա տղամարդուն:


Համոզված եմ որ պարզ չի:  :Smile:  ցանկացծ քրիստոնյա ենթադրումա որ ըստ այս մեջբերման աստված արգելումա համասեռամոլությունը, չէ? Բայց իրականում այստեղ ենրադրվումա, որ չի կարելի մեծարման Մոլոխի րիտուալներ անցկացնել, քանի որ րիտուալների բաղկաացուցիչ մասն էր կազմում տղամարդկանց միջև սեռական հարաբերությունները, ի դեպ տղամարդիկ որոնք մասնակցում էին այդ ծեսին համասեռամոլ չպիտի լինեին, չնայած էն ժամանակ սկի տենց հասկացություն էլ չկար: 
Ես սա ինչի համար եմ ասում, տեսնում եք որ մեծամասնությունը սկի չգիտի էլ ինչի մասինա խոսքը նույն աստվածաշնչում... ցավալիա (իհարկե ոչ թե իմ այլ "քրիստոնեական աշխարհի" համար)  բայց փաստ, իրական քրիստոնյաները շատ քիչ են  :Smile: 



> երբ մի այտիդ խփում են մյուսը դարձրու խփողին


Դու անձամբ այդպես վարվում ես? հարց, կոպիտա կներես, բայց դե... եթե մեկը մի քրոջդ վնասի, դու երկրորդ քրոջտ կբերես կասես "այս մեկի հետ էլ նույն ձև վարվի"? 



> ես քրիստոնյա եմ ու հավատում եմ Քրիստոսին


Իսկ Քրիստոսը նույն ինքը INRI-IESVS NAZARENVS REX IVDAEORVM, «Иисус Назарянин, Царь Иудейский» Հենց ինքն էր իրեն այդպես կոչում, լավ փաստորեն դուք չեք խոնարհվում հրեաների աստված եհովային, դուք հավատում եք հրեաների թագավորին.... 




> Lucyfer «դզումա» չէ՞ լինել սատանայի «ներկայացուցիչ», սատանայապաշտ, ունենալ նրա սիրուն հրեշտակներից մեկի մականունը


չի դզում, դուրա գալիս որ անձնագրիս մեջ անունս Мать-Демонесса-ի անուննա գրած) Ինչ վերաբերվում ա մականվանս, ասեմ որ բացել փակագծերը իմաստ չեմ տեսնում.



> տարբերվել մյուսներից,


ինչու իրոնիայով? դու ուրիշներից ոչ մի բանով չես տարբերվում? 



> լինել ուշադրության կենտրոնում…


Կներես իհարկե, ես չեմ եկել մեկի աչքը մտել, կարող եք ուշադրություն չդարձնել, ձեր ընտրություննա, ես նա եմ ով կամ, թե ինետում թե իրական կյանքում, ինչնա ինձ դուր գալիս, դու չես կարող ենթադրոլ, ինչքան գիտեմ ծանոթ չենք, իսկ քո կարծիքը իմ մասին ու իմ պահելաձևի մասին դա ԸՆԴՀԱՄԵՆԸ քո կարծիքնա. 



> Ընդհանրապես չեմ հասկանում ինչ-որ գրքի հավատալու իմաստը, կարողանալ հավատալը, առաջնորդվել դրանով, որը եսիմ որտեղիցա եկել hասել մինչև այսօր:


Նմանապես, բա իմ ասծը ինչա?



> կյանքի բնական ընթացքնա գրված աստվածաշնչում, ուրիշ ոչինչ:


Իհարկե, այնպես որ պետք չէ գերբնական ուժ վերագրել գրքին, տենց որ լիներ Ժ.Վեռնը վաղուց սրբերի շարքին պիտի դասվեր, էն մարդը ինչ իր ֆանտաստիկ գրքերում գրել էր ամեն բան իրաանություն դարձավ... 
 :Smile:

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման ժամանակավորապես փակվում է:*

----------

*e}|{uka* (02.09.2010), Jarre (02.09.2010), Shah (02.09.2010), ՆանՍ (02.09.2010)

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. թեման վերաբացվում է: Թեմայից դուրս մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են «Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ թեմա:*

----------

Chuk (04.09.2010), Jarre (05.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

ստվածաշունչ. արժանահավատ գիրք
 արժանահավատ-իմաստը կբացատրե՞ք
օրինակով որ եղավ լրիվ պարտական կլինեմ

հավատ, արժանիք կամ արժեք, առանձին-առանձին ոնց որ պատկերացնում եմ

----------

Skeptic (05.09.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

Hda ջան, համաձայն *էս օնլայն-բառարանի*` «արժանահավատ» բառը ռուսերեն թարգմանվում ա որպես "достоверный", իսկ անգլերեն` "authentic": Թեմայի հեղինակն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ցանկացել ա Աստվածաշունչը ներկայացնել որպես գիտականորեն ու պատմականորեն ճշգրիտ աշխատություն: Իսկ թե որքանով ա դա էդպես, ամենալավը գիտեն Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականները:  :Wink:

----------

Hda (05.09.2010), Jarre (05.09.2010), Leo Negri (05.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Hda ջան, համաձայն *էս օնլայն-բառարանի*` «արժանահավատ» բառը ռուսերեն թարգմանվում ա որպես "достоверный", իսկ անգլերեն` "authentic": Թեմայի հեղինակն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ցանկացել ա Աստվածաշունչը ներկայացնել որպես գիտականորեն ու պատմականորեն ճշգրիտ աշխատություն: Իսկ թե որքանով ա դա էդպես, ամենալավը գիտեն Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականները:


 հեչ չէի պատկերացնի  :Jpit: 
ստացվում ա ես որ ոչ անգլերեն ոչ էլ ռուսերեն գիտեմ,այդպես էլ անհասկանալի պիտի մնա իմ համար այդ բառակապակցությունը
կամ էլ այստեղից կամ այստեղից
 հենց առաջին բառը վերցնել ամենևին չի նշանակում որ ամենամոտ թարգմանությունն է:Պարզապես տարբերակները այբենական կարգով են դասավորված:
Ամեն դեպքում շատ շնորհակալ եմ,հիմա պարզ դարձավ գոնէ ինչպես է առաջացել այդ տարբերակը:Հնարավոր է ,որ հիմա էլ չեմ ընկալում, ու այդ պատճառով էլ մնացած տարբերակները ավելի ընդունելի են իմ համար...

----------


## Jarre

> Hda ջան, համաձայն *էս օնլայն-բառարանի*` «արժանահավատ» բառը ռուսերեն թարգմանվում ա որպես "достоверный", իսկ անգլերեն` "authentic": Թեմայի հեղինակն ամենայն հավանականությամբ ցանկացել ա Աստվածաշունչը ներկայացնել որպես գիտականորեն ու պատմականորեն ճշգրիտ աշխատություն: Իսկ թե որքանով ա դա էդպես, ամենալավը գիտեն Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականները:


Gardmanian, շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանիդ համար, այո՛ թեմայի հեղինակը՝ ես  :Smile:  , հենց դա էլ նկատի եմ ունեցել։ 

Ու թեմայի նպատակն էլ եղել է ներկայացնել Աստվածաշնչի ուսումնասիրությամբ զբաղվող գիտնականների կարծիքը ու հատոզոտությունների արդյունքները։





> հեչ չէի պատկերացնի 
> ստացվում ա ես որ ոչ անգլերեն ոչ էլ ռուսերեն գիտեմ,այդպես էլ անհասկանալի պիտի մնա իմ համար այդ բառակապակցությունը
> կամ էլ այստեղից կամ այստեղից
>  հենց առաջին բառը վերցնել ամենևին չի նշանակում որ ամենամոտ թարգմանությունն է:Պարզապես տարբերակները այբենական կարգով են դասավորված:
> Ամեն դեպքում շատ շնորհակալ եմ,հիմա պարզ դարձավ գոնէ ինչպես է առաջացել այդ տարբերակը:Հնարավոր է ,որ հիմա էլ չեմ ընկալում, ու այդ պատճառով էլ մնացած տարբերակները ավելի ընդունելի են իմ համար...


Hda, քեզ էլ եմ շնորհակալ, որ այս հարցը բարձրացրեցիր։ Բայց քանի որ դա լեզվական հարց է կգերադասեմ այս թեմայում չխոսել այդ մասին։ Միայն ասեմ, որ այդ բառը ես բազմիցս եմ լսել և օգտագործել ու երբեք չեն եղել դեպքեր, որ չհասկանան կամ սխալ մեկնաբանեն։ Իսկ եթե փնտրես «Ջուջըլ» համակարգում, այինքն՝ Google-ում  :LOL:  ապա կտեսնես, որ մոտ 12.000 անգամ հանդիպում է այդ բառը ամենատարբեր հոդվածներում և կայքերում։

----------

Շինարար (05.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

> ... Բայց քանի որ դա լեզվական հարց է կգերադասեմ այս թեմայում չխոսել այդ մասին։


ստացվում ա,որ ազնվությանս կասկածում ես,իրոք* արժանահավատ գիրք* բառակապակցության իմաստն եմ ուզում հասկանամ,այն էլ մասնավորապես հենց *Աստվածաշունչ*-ի հետ



> Միայն ասեմ, որ այդ բառը ես բազմիցս եմ լսել և օգտագործել ու երբեք չեն եղել դեպքեր, որ չհասկանան


միգուցե ձևացրե՞լ են,որ հասկացել են:Կամ հասկացել են յուրովի:



> կամ սխալ մեկնաբանեն։


ես ամենևին չեմ մեկնաբանում,այ կակ-ռազ մեկնաբանությունն ա ինձ հետաքրում :Այն էլ հենց վերնագրի ու ամենևին էլ լեզվական հարց չէ:Պատկերացրի,որ քեզնից հորինած բառ չի,ոչ էլ ուղղագրության մասին է խոսքը



> Իսկ եթե փնտրես «Ջուջըլ» համակարգում, այինքն՝ Google-ում  ապա կտեսնես, որ մոտ 12.000 անգամ հանդիպում է այդ բառը ամենատարբեր հոդվածներում և կայքերում։


 Էս  Google-ն էլ դարձրել եք լրիվ ուսումնական ձեռնարկ,եկեք դպրոցներն էլ փակենք:Կրիզիսի պայմաններում պատկերացնում եք ինչ խնայողություն կլինի:Հետո ինտերնետով կամուսնանաք,երեխաներ կունենանք:Թեմայից էլ չշեղվելու համար ավելացնեմ-հետո էլ ինտերնետով մոմ կվառենք:Էտ գուգո ձյաձային պետք ա դիմել տեղեկատուի կարգավիճակով,այն էլ ոչ 100% հավաստիությամբ..
Ի տարբերություն,մարդկանց որ մինչ այդ հանդիպել ես, հստակ ասում եմ որ չեմ հասկանում,հիմա ի՞նչ սպանեք ինձ:Ու խնդրում եմ ,որ բացատրեք:Կոնկրետ թեմայի վերնագրի ու դրանում օգտագործված բառի մասին է,որն էլ միայն այստեղ է հնարավոր պարզաբանել: Եթե ամեն ինչ գուգլին պիտի հղվի ,ակումբի իմաստն էլ,էլ չասեմ հենց բացածդ թեման էլ իզուր է ստացվում:
հ.գ.
_Միայն ասեմ, որ այդ բառը ես բազմիցս եմ լսել և օգտագործել ու եղել են  դեպքեր, որ չհասկանան_-սրանից հետո արդեն այսպես կարիք կլինի ձևակերպել  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> ստացվում ա,որ ազնվությանս կասկածում ես,իրոք* արժանահավատ գիրք* բառակապակցության իմաստն եմ ուզում հասկանամ,այն էլ մասնավորապես հենց *Աստվածաշունչ*-ի հետ
> 
> միգուցե ձևացրե՞լ են,որ հասկացել են:Կամ հասկացել են յուրովի:
> 
> ես ամենևին չեմ մեկնաբանում,այ կակ-ռազ մեկնաբանությունն ա ինձ հետաքրում :Այն էլ հենց վերնագրի ու ամենևին էլ լեզվական հարց չէ:Պատկերացրի,որ քեզնից հորինած բառ չի,ոչ էլ ուղղագրության մասին է խոսքը
> 
> 
>  Էս  Google-ն էլ դարձրել եք լրիվ ուսումնական ձեռնարկ,եկեք դպրոցներն էլ փակենք:Կրիզիսի պայմաններում պատկերացնում եք ինչ խնայողություն կլինի:Հետո ինտերնետով կամուսնանաք,երեխաներ կունենանք:Թեմայից էլ չշեղվելու համար ավելացնեմ-հետո էլ ինտերնետով մոմ կվառենք:Էտ գուգո ձյաձային պետք ա դիմել տեղեկատուի կարգավիճակով,այն էլ ոչ 100% հավաստիությամբ..
> Ի տարբերություն,մարդկանց որ մինչ այդ հանդիպել ես, հստակ ասում եմ որ չեմ հասկանում,հիմա ի՞նչ սպանեք ինձ:Ու խնդրում եմ ,որ բացատրեք:Կոնկրետ թեմայի վերնագրի ու դրանում օգտագործված բառի մասին է,որն էլ միայն այստեղ է հնարավոր պարզաբանել: Եթե ամեն ինչ գուգլին պիտի հղվի ,ակումբի իմաստն էլ,էլ չասեմ հենց բացածդ թեման էլ իզուր է ստացվում:
> ...


Hda, նախ սկզբից նշեմ, որ տրամադրությանդ վրա ազդելու նպատակ բացարձակապես չեմ ունեցել  :Wink: 

Երկրորդ՝ ես ինձ ոչ մի բարոյական իրավունք չեմ վերապահում մարդկանց ազնվությունը հարցականի տակ դնելու, առանց հստակ հիմքեր ունենալու, իսկ նման փոքրիկ լեզվական հարցում մտքիս ծայրով էլ չի անցել մտածելու անազնվության մասին։

Երրորդ՝ ես պարզապես նշել եմ այն փաստը, որ քեզ համար անհասկանալի բառ է, իսկ շատերի համար ում ես հանդիպել եմ եղել է բավականին հասկանալի ու ճիշտ են հասկացել՝ չեն ձևացրել թե հասկանում են։ Իսկ այն որ քեզ համար եղել է անհասկանալի, դա իսկապես ցույց է տալիս, որ եթե ոմանց համար հասկանալի է, ապա դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ բոլորին է հասկանալի։ Սակայն նաև չի նշանակում, որ եթե դու չես հասկացել, ուրեմն սխալ ընտրված բառ է։

Իսկ այս թեմայի համար ընտրել եմ այդ բառը, քանի որ շատերի կողմից Աստվածաշունչը այսօր ներկայացվում է որպես անհեթեթ գիրք, իսկ ովքեր էլ ընթերցում կամ լուրջ են վերաբերվում՝ հիմար մարդիկ։ Իսկ ես ցանկանում էի ներկայացնել իմ ուսումնասիրությունների արդյունքները, որոնք կարող են ցույց տալ, որ Աստվածաշունչը լուրջ գիրք է ու արժանի է վստահության։ Այդ պատճառով էլ ընտրել եմ այդ բառը։ Ու եթե նկատեցիր, թեմայում ներկայացված փաստերը, որոնք գրված են Աստվածաշնչում՝ Երկիր մոլորակի կլորաձև լինելու և ոչնչից կախված լինելու մասին ամենաշատը պարզապես հեգնանքի են ենթարկվել ու ոչ մեկը չի անդրադարձել այն փաստին, որ դեռ այն ժամանակներում, երբ մարդիկ հավատում էին, որ երկիրը կրիաների ու փղերի վրա է, իսկ քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներն էլ ինկվիզիցիա էին ենթարկում նրանց ովքեր համարձակվում էին նման փաստի մասին նշել, Աստվածաշնչում գրված է եղել այդ մասին։ Սրա և ուրիշ այլ փաստերի վրա հիմնվելով, Աստվածաշունչը իմ համար արժանահավատ գիրք է։ Ու էտ արժանահավատությանը նաև նպաստում են այն խորհուրդները, որ Աստվածաշնչում կան ընտանիքների, անձնական կյանքի, բիզնեսի, մարդկային փոխհարաբերությունների, կյանքի իմաստի, դժվարությունները հաղթահարելու և այլ կարևոր հարցերի մասին։

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Google-ին, ապա այն պարզապես որոնողական համակարգ է, որը ցույց է տալիս, թե հայկական գրքերում, մամուլում և այլ հոդվածներում ինչպես է գործածվում այդ բառը։ Ես դրա համար էլ հատուկ նշել էի՝




> Իսկ եթե փնտրես «Ջուջըլ» համակարգում, այինքն՝ Google-ում  ապա *կտեսնես, որ մոտ 12.000 անգամ հանդիպում է այդ բառը ամենատարբեր հոդվածներում և կայքերում*։

----------

Ավետիք (28.05.2012)

----------


## Vook

> ստվածաշունչ. արժանահավատ գիրք
>  արժանահավատ-իմաստը կբացատրե՞ք
> օրինակով որ եղավ լրիվ պարտական կլինեմ
> 
> հավատ, արժանիք կամ արժեք, առանձին-առանձին ոնց որ պատկերացնում եմ


*Արժանահավատ՝* արժանի է հավատալուն, արժե որ հավատան ...։Շատ պարզ է, որևե բարձրագույն մաթեմաթիկա չեմ տեսնում այստեղ ու չարժե  նման հարցերով թեման շեղել։

----------

Ավետիք (28.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Արժանահավատ՝* արժանի է հավատալուն, արժե որ հավատան ...։Շատ պարզ է, որևե բարձրագույն մաթեմաթիկա չեմ տեսնում այստեղ ու չարժե  նման հարցերով թեման շեղել։


Ճիշտն ասած ես այս հարցում մի քիչ այլ կարծիքի եմ… Աստվածաշունչն արժանահավատ գիրք չէ, քանի որ նրա մեջ գրված բոլոր պատմությունները անհավատալի են… չեմ ասում սուտ են, բայց հաստատ ճիշտ չեն

----------

VisTolog (05.02.2013)

----------


## Vook

> Ճիշտն ասած ես այս հարցում մի քիչ այլ կարծիքի եմ… Աստվածաշունչն արժանահավատ գիրք չէ, քանի որ նրա մեջ գրված բոլոր պատմությունները անհավատալի են… չեմ ասում սուտ են, բայց հաստատ ճիշտ չեն


եթե Աստվածաշունչը քեզ համար ընդունելի ու ճիշտ համարվեր,  ապա  առաջինը ես կգոռաի, որ Աստվածաշնչում սուտ բան կա գրված։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե Աստվածաշունչը քեզ համար ընդունելի ու ճիշտ համարվեր,  ապա  առաջինը ես կգոռաի, որ Աստվածաշնչում սուտ բան կա գրված։


հա բայց Վուկ ջան, այնտեղ ամբողջությամբ անհեթեթություններ են գրված… նորմալ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ չտեղավորվող բաներ… դա բոլորը գիտեն

----------


## Jarre

> Ճիշտն ասած ես այս հարցում մի քիչ այլ կարծիքի եմ… Աստվածաշունչն արժանահավատ գիրք չէ, քանի որ նրա մեջ գրված *բոլոր* *պատմությունները անհավատալի են…* չեմ ասում սուտ են, բայց հաստատ ճիշտ չեն





> հա բայց Վուկ ջան, այնտեղ *ամբողջությամբ անհեթեթություններ են գրված…* նորմալ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ չտեղավորվող բաներ… դա *բոլորը գիտեն*


Հարգելի՛ Mephistopheles  :Smile: 

Համաձայն եմ, որ հրաշքների մասին Աստվածաշնչի պատմությունները կարող են կասկածներ առաջացնել։ Կամ այսպես կոչված «հին կտակարանում» նկարագրվող պատերազմները շատ հարցեր են առաջացնում։ Բայց գրածդ փոքր ինչ ծայրահեղական ու դոգմատիկ է։ Իսկ այդ հատկությունները ես բազմիցս նկատել եմ այն հավատացյալների մոտ, ովքեր ֆանատիկ և դոգմատիկ կերպով են հավատում։ (վիրավորելու համար չեմ ասում, անկեղծ  :Wink:  )։ 

«*Ամբողջությամբ անհեթեթությունների*» և «*բոլոր պատմությունների*» անհավատալի լինելու մասին մի քանի միտք։

*Պատմական դեպքեր։* Աստվածաշնչում գրված պատմական դեպքերը համապատասխանում են այսօր հեղինակավոր համարվող պատմական տեղեկություններին և փաստերին։ Օրինակ՝ 
Դավիթ ու Սողոմոն թագավորների կառավարման օրոք Իսրայելում տիրող տնտեսաքաղաքական վիճակի մասին նկարագրությունը։ Մ.թ.ա. 740–ին, Ասորեստանի կողմից Իսրայելի հյուսիսային թագավորության ոչնչացումը։
Կամ այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումներում նշված այ էս դեպքը՝




> *Աստվածաշունչը և պատմությունը*
> 
> Համաձայն Աստվածաշնչի Դանիել գրքի 5–րդ գլխի, Պարսկաստանի կողմից գրավվելուց առաջ, Բաբելոնի վերջին կառավարիչն է եղել Բաղդասարը։ Աստվածաշնչից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի տեղ չէր խոսվում Բաղդասարի մասին, ուստի Աստվածաշունչը քննադատվեց, որպես ոչ ճշգրիտ ու սուտ տեղեկություններ պարունակող գիրք։
> 
> Սակայն 19–րդ դարում Իրաքի հարավում կատարված պեղումների արդյունքում հայտնաբերվեցին հին գրություններ, որոնցից մեկը աղոթք էր, որը արվել էր Բաբելոնի թագավորի ավագ որդու՝ Նաբոնիտի առողջության համար։ Իսկ ո՞վ էր Նաբոնիտի որդին։ Բաղդասարը։ (Այս հարցի ավելի մանրամասն բացատրությունը կարող եք գտնել այստեղ. «Biblical Archaeology Review» (magazine), May/June 1985, էջեր 74, 75, 77)
> 
> Փաստորեն այս քննադատությունը անհիմն էր և միայն այն, որ պատմական այլ արձանագրություններում չկար այդ թագավորի մասին, Աստվածաշունչը համարել էին սուտ։ Արդյո՞ք դա արդար է և արդյո՞ք ճիշտ մոտեցում է։
> 
> Լավ, Բաղդասարը իրականում գոյություն ունեցել է։ Սակայն արդյո՞ք նա եղել է թագավոր Բաբելոնի փլուզման ժամանակ։
> ...


Տարբեր ազգերի մասին Աստվածաշնչում գրված տեղեկությունները (օրինակ՝ *Բաբելոնացիների*, *Մարերի* և *Պարսիկների* մասին) չեն հակասում այսօր առկա պատմական տվյալներին։

Նաև չկան հակասություններ պատմության մեջ իրենց անունը թողած հայտնի մարդկանց մասին տեղեկություններում։ Օրինակ Բաբելունի *Նաբուգոդոնոսոր* թագավորի, Եգիպտոսի *Սիսակ* թագավորի, Ասորեստանի թագավորներ *Թգլատպալասարի* և *Սենեքերիմի*, Հռոմի կայսրեր *Օգոստոսի*, *Տիբերեոսի* և *Կլավդիոսի* (Տիբերիոս Կլավդիոս Ներոն Գերմանիկոսի) մասին Աստվածաշնչի տեղեկությունները մանրամասնորեն ճշգրիտ են և համապատասխանում են պատմական տվյալներին։
Կարո՞ղ ես ասել, ի՞նչ անհեթեթ կամ անհավատալի բաներ կան Աստվածաշնչում գրված այս տեղեկությունների մեջ։


*Գիտական տեղեկություններ։* Ջրի շրջանառության, վարակիչ հիվանդությունների տարածման, մարդկային դիակների և սատկած անասունների մարմինների հետ վարվելու, Երկիր մոլորակի ձևի մասին Աստվածաշնչում գրված տեղեկությունները ճշգրիտ են։ Ավելին՝ այն ժամանակ լայն տարածում գտած սխալ պատկերացումները չեն ազդել Աստվածաշունչը գրողների վրա։

Աստվածաշնչում ճշգրտորեն ներկայացված են նաև տարբեր ազգերի մշակույթները և սովորությունները։

Կարո՞ղ ես ասել, ինչո՞վ են անհեթեթ կամ անհավատալի Աստվածաշնչում գրված այս տեղեկությունները։


*Գործնական արժեք։* Աստվածաշնչի խորհուրդները գործնական են ժամանակակից մարդու համար։ Օրինակ՝ բիզնեսի և գործարքային հարաբերությունների, աշխատասիրության, ընտանեկան կյանքի, ընկերների և այսպիսի այլ լուրջ հարցերի մասին Աստվածաշնչում գրված խորհուրդները ու պատմությունները շատ գործնական են ու կիրառական։ Այս առնչությամբ մի դասախոս, որը ԱՄՆ–ում բավականին հայտնի մարդ է (William Lyon Phelps) ասել է. «Ես համոզված եմ, որ Աստվածաշնչի գիտությունը, առանց բարձրագույն կրթության, ավելի մեծ արժեք ունի, քան բարձրագույն կրթությունը առանց աստվածաշնչյան գիտելիքների»։

Աստվածաշունչը շատ հետաքրքիր է նաև օրենսդրության և իրավունքի տեսանկյունից։ Շատ մեծ նմանություններ կան Մովսիսական օրենքի և ժամանակակից շատ պետությունների Սահմանադրությունների միջև։ Իհարկե կան նաև տարբերություններ։





> հա բայց Վուկ ջան, այնտեղ ամբողջությամբ անհեթեթություններ են գրված… նորմալ մարդու ուղեղի մեջ չտեղավորվող բաներ… դա *բոլորը գիտեն*


Mephistopheles, իսկապես կան շատ մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն նմակ կարծիք։ Բայց շատ են նաև հակառակը մտածող մարդիկ։ Նաև հաշվի առ, որ քո նշած «բոլորի» մեջ չեն մտնում հետևյալ «աննորմալները»  :Smile: 

*Իսահակ Նյուտոնը՝* : “I find more sure marks of authenticity in the Bible than in any profane history whatsoever.” (Two Apologies, հեղինակ R. Watson, Լոնդոն, 1820 թ., էջ 57)

«Աստվածաշնչի արժանահավատ լինելու մասին ես ավելի շատ փաստեր եմ գտել, քան ցանկացած աշխարհիկ այլ գրքերում գրվածների մասին»։

*Մոհանդաս Գանդին՝* «Եթե ձեր և իմ երկրները կիրառեն Քրիստոսի լեռան քարոզը, մենք կլուծենք ոչ միայն մեր երկրների խնդիրները, այլև ամբողջ աշխարհի»։ (Այս խոսքերը նա ասել է բրիտանացի մի պաշտոնյայի)

*Թոմաս Ջեֆերսոնը՝* «Աստվածաշունչ ուսումնասիրելը մարդուն դարձնում է ավելի լավ քաղաքացի.... Աստվածաշունչը մարդկանց դարձնում է լավը»։

*Աբրահամ Լինքոլնը՝* «Աստվածաշունչը մարդուն տրված մեծագույն պարգևն է»։

*Չարլս Դիկնեսը՝* «Աստվածաշունչը երբևէ գոյություն ունեցող լավագույն գիրքն է, որովհետև այն սովորեցնում է լավագույն դասերը, որոնցով կարող է առաջնորդվել ցանկացած մարդ»։

*Յոհան Վոլֆգանգ Գյոթեն (ազգանունին մի խաբվի)՝* «Որքան բարձր է մարդկանց ինտելեկտուալ աճի մակարդակը, այդքան ավելի շատ նրանք կօգտագործեն Աստվածաշունչը որպես հիմք և գործիք կրթության հարցում»։

*Հայնրիխ Հայնեն՝* «Իմ իմաստությամբ ես պարտական եմ ընդամենը մի գրքի։ Գրքի՞։ Այո՝ հին գրքի, որը հասարակ է, պարզ, ինչպես բնությունը և կենդանի ինչպես բնությունը։ Այդ գրքի անունն է՝ Աստվածաշունչ»։

Էս մարդկանց արտահայտած որոշ մտքերի ես ինքս համաձայն չեմ, ուղղակի ասածս էն ա, Մեմֆ ջան, որ ամեն ինչ տենց կատեգորիկ ու միանշանակ չի, ոնց ներկայացնում ես  :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (09.09.2010), Ավետիք (28.05.2012)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Jarre ջան, իհարկե իմ ասածները չափազանցություն են և չեմ համարձակվի վիճել, սակայն հարկ եմ համարում կետ առ կետ անդրադառնալ գրառմանդ…




> Հարգելի՛ Mephistopheles 
> 
> 
> 
> *Պատմական դեպքեր։* Աստվածաշնչում գրված պատմական դեպքերը համապատասխանում են այսօր հեղինակավոր համարվող պատմական տեղեկություններին և փաստերին։ Օրինակ՝ 
> Դավիթ ու Սողոմոն թագավորների կառավարման օրոք Իսրայելում տիրող տնտեսաքաղաքական վիճակի մասին նկարագրությունը։ Մ.թ.ա. 740–ին, Ասորեստանի կողմից Իսրայելի հյուսիսային թագավորության ոչնչացումը։
> Կամ այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումներում նշված այ էս դեպքը՝
> 
> 
> ...


Jarre ջան, պատմական տեսանկյունից Ավետարանի տեղեկությունները հիմք ընդունել չի կարելի քանի որ դրանք նախ անմիջական աղբյուրներ չեն և որևէ պատմաբան դրանք վկայակոչել չի կարող… մինչդեռ քո նշած ժողովուրդների ու պետությունների մասին կարելի է իմանալ հենց իրենցից… շումերների ու աքքադների մասին՝ իրենց պնակիտներից, պարսիկների մասին, պարսկական արձանագրություններից ու պատմիչներից, Եգիպտոսի ու նրա փարավոնների՝ հենց եգիպտական արձանագրություններից, գտածոներից ու պատմաճարտարապետական կառույցներից… սրանք ոչ միայն ավելի ճշգրիտ են այլ նաև օժտված են իրեղեն ապացույցներով … էլ չեմ ասում հռոմեական ու հունական կայսրերից… այս ժողովուրդները գրական/պատմական ժառանգություն թողնելու մեջ ժլատություն չեն արել… այնպես որ չարժե այս ժողովուրդների մասին գաղափար կազմել ավետարանով, դա առնվազն ապակողմնորոշող է… 





> *Գիտական տեղեկություններ։* Ջրի շրջանառության, վարակիչ հիվանդությունների տարածման, մարդկային դիակների և սատկած անասունների մարմինների հետ վարվելու, Երկիր մոլորակի ձևի մասին Աստվածաշնչում գրված տեղեկությունները ճշգրիտ են։ Ավելին՝ այն ժամանակ լայն տարածում գտած սխալ պատկերացումները չեն ազդել Աստվածաշունչը գրողների վրա։


Գիտության տեսանկյունից ևս այն չի կարող արժանահավատ լինել քանի որ, նորից կրկնեմ, այն որևէ գիտելիք չի ապահովում… օրինակ Պյութագորասը, Պլատոնը, Արքիմեդը և շատ ուրիշներ մինչև այսօր դասագրքերից չեն անհետանում քանի որ նրանց աշխատությունները հիմքն են այսօրվա գիտության և սա դեռ Քրիստոսից առաջ… էլ չավելացնեմ եգիպտական ու պարսկական, ասորական ոի միջագետքյան ամբողջ ժառանգությունը…




> *Աստվածաշնչում ճշգրտորեն ներկայացված են նաև տարբեր ազգերի մշակույթները և սովորությունները։*
> 
> Կարո՞ղ ես ասել, ինչո՞վ են անհեթեթ կամ անհավատալի Աստվածաշնչում գրված այս տեղեկությունները։


Jarre ջան, այդպես չէ… հայ ժողովրդի մասին որևէ բան ճշգրտորեն գրված չկա… հայ ժողովրդի մասին տեղեկություններ կան համարյա բոլոր ժողովուրդների պատմագրություններում բացի Ավետարանից… սա թերևս ժխտել հնարավոր չի… ժողովուրդների մշակույթը իմանալու և ուսումնասիրելու ամենալավ աղբյուրները, պատմագրությունն է, հնեաբանական գտածոները և նրանց առասպելաբանությունը… դժբախտաբար Ավետարանն այստեղ ևս մեզ շատ բանով օգնել չի կարող… 





> *Գործնական արժեք։* Աստվածաշնչի խորհուրդները գործնական են ժամանակակից մարդու համար։ Օրինակ՝ բիզնեսի և գործարքային հարաբերությունների, աշխատասիրության, ընտանեկան կյանքի, ընկերների և այսպիսի այլ լուրջ հարցերի մասին Աստվածաշնչում գրված խորհուրդները ու պատմությունները շատ գործնական են ու կիրառական։ Այս առնչությամբ մի դասախոս, որը ԱՄՆ–ում բավականին հայտնի մարդ է (William Lyon Phelps) ասել է. «Ես համոզված եմ, որ Աստվածաշնչի գիտությունը, առանց բարձրագույն կրթության, ավելի մեծ արժեք ունի, քան բարձրագույն կրթությունը առանց աստվածաշնչյան գիտելիքների»։
> 
> Աստվածաշունչը շատ հետաքրքիր է նաև օրենսդրության և իրավունքի տեսանկյունից։ Շատ մեծ նմանություններ կան Մովսիսական օրենքի և ժամանակակից շատ պետությունների Սահմանադրությունների միջև։ Իհարկե կան նաև տարբերություններ։


Բիզնեսի հարցում միակ ներդրումը որ կա դա այն է որ նվիրատվության դեպքում հարկերից կարելի է խուսափել, կամ եթե կրոն հիմնես ու եկամուտդ լինի նվիրատվությունը, ապա հարկեր կարող ես չվճարել… սրանից բացի ուրիշ ոչ մի ներդրում բիզնես աշխարհում ավետարանը չունի… ինչ վերաբերվում է "աշխատասիրության, ընտանեկան կյանքի, ընկերների և այսպիսի այլ լուրջ հարցերի մասին Աստվածաշնչում գրված խորհուրդները ու պատմությունները շատ գործնական են ու կիրառական" -ին ապա աշխարհի բոլոր քաղաքակրթությունները ավելի գործնական ու մանրամասն նկարագրություններ ունեն այդ մասին և շատ ավելի կիրառելի… Խորհուրդ կտամ Եզոպոսի առակները կարդալ՝ Քրիստոսից 600 տարի առաջ է գրված… կտեսնես որ շատ ավելի կիրառելի և ուսանելի է քան ավետարանական պատմությունները… էլ չեմ նշում նաև նրանից առաջ եղածները… հին հունական լեգենդներն ու առասպելներն իրենց տեսակի մեջ շատ ավելի դաստիարակչական և ինֆորմատիվ արժեք են պարունակում քան ավետարանը… դժբախտաբար…

Գալով օրենսդրությանը, խորհուրդ կատայի նայել Համմուրաբիի օրենքները որոնք գրվել են Քրիստոսից մոտ 1700 առաջ և շատ ավելի օրենքներ կան քան մովսեսի տաս պատվիրանների և ամբողջ ավետարանի մեջ… սա ես ամենայն լրջությամբ եմ ասում՝ աչքի անցկացրու և կհամոզվես… 





> Mephistopheles, իսկապես կան շատ մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն նմակ կարծիք։ Բայց շատ են նաև հակառակը մտածող մարդիկ։ Նաև հաշվի առ, որ քո նշած «բոլորի» մեջ չեն մտնում հետևյալ «աննորմալները» 
> 
> *Իսահակ Նյուտոնը՝* : “I find more sure marks of authenticity in the Bible than in any profane history whatsoever.” (Two Apologies, հեղինակ R. Watson, Լոնդոն, 1820 թ., էջ 57)
> 
> «Աստվածաշնչի արժանահավատ լինելու մասին ես ավելի շատ փաստեր եմ գտել, քան ցանկացած աշխարհիկ այլ գրքերում գրվածների մասին»։
> 
> *Մոհանդաս Գանդին՝* «Եթե ձեր և իմ երկրները կիրառեն Քրիստոսի լեռան քարոզը, մենք կլուծենք ոչ միայն մեր երկրների խնդիրները, այլև ամբողջ աշխարհի»։ (Այս խոսքերը նա ասել է բրիտանացի մի պաշտոնյայի)
> 
> *Թոմաս Ջեֆերսոնը՝* «Աստվածաշունչ ուսումնասիրելը մարդուն դարձնում է ավելի լավ քաղաքացի.... Աստվածաշունչը մարդկանց դարձնում է լավը»։
> ...


Այս դեմքերն իհարկե հեղինակություն են ինձ համար և նրանց աշխատբություններն ու գրական ժառանգությունը այսօր մեր կրթության և մժակույթի գոհարներից են մինչդեռ ավետարանը մնում է կրոնական գիրք որին կարող ես կամ հավատալ, կամ էլ ոչ, դրանից էական ոչինչ չի փոխվի…

Ես էլ ուզում եմ Մարկ տվենից մի լավ մեջբերում անել… Աստվածաշնչում ինձ ավելի շատ անհանգստացնում է այն ինչ հասկանում եմ քան թե այն որ չեմ հասկանում It ain't those parts of the Bible that I can't understand that bother me, it is the parts that I do understand. 

Ավելի լավեր էլ կան, բայց որ մեջբերեմ հերիտիկոսության համար կարգելափակվեմ

----------

Moonwalker (11.09.2010), Վիշապ (11.09.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Jarre ջան, իհարկե իմ ասածները չափազանցություն են և չեմ համարձակվի վիճել, սակայն հարկ եմ համարում կետ առ կետ անդրադառնալ գրառմանդ…
> 
> 
> 
> Jarre ջան, պատմական տեսանկյունից Ավետարանի տեղեկությունները հիմք ընդունել չի կարելի քանի որ դրանք նախ անմիջական աղբյուրներ չեն և որևէ պատմաբան դրանք վկայակոչել չի կարող… մինչդեռ քո նշած ժողովուրդների ու պետությունների մասին կարելի է իմանալ հենց իրենցից… շումերների ու աքքադների մասին՝ իրենց պնակիտներից, պարսիկների մասին, պարսկական արձանագրություններից ու պատմիչներից, Եգիպտոսի ու նրա փարավոնների՝ հենց եգիպտական արձանագրություններից, գտածոներից ու պատմաճարտարապետական կառույցներից… սրանք ոչ միայն ավելի ճշգրիտ են այլ նաև օժտված են իրեղեն ապացույցներով … էլ չեմ ասում հռոմեական ու հունական կայսրերից… այս ժողովուրդները գրական/պատմական ժառանգություն թողնելու մեջ ժլատություն չեն արել… այնպես որ չարժե այս ժողովուրդների մասին գաղափար կազմել ավետարանով, դա առնվազն ապակողմնորոշող է… 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mephistopheles ջան  :Smile: 

Մերսի պատասխանիդ համար։ Կարծում եմ քեզ արդեն պարզ է իմ տեսակետը էս հարցի մասին, ինձ էլ՝ քո։ Պատկերացնում եմ, որ ինչքան էլ խոսենք միևնույնն է նույն բարերն ենք ասելու։ Այնպես որ խնայելով քո, իմ, ընթերցողների և մոդերատորի ներվերը կգերադասեմ այստեղ կանգ առնել, եթե անգամ դա որկավորվի որպես պատասխանից խուսափել կամ վախենալ։

Իսկ քեզանից ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել հանդուրժողական պատասխանիդ համար  :Smile:   Իսկապես շնորհակալ եմ։

----------

Mephistopheles (13.09.2010), Ավետիք (28.05.2012), Հայկօ (13.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles ջան 
> 
> Մերսի պատասխանիդ համար։ Կարծում եմ քեզ արդեն պարզ է իմ տեսակետը էս հարցի մասին, ինձ էլ՝ քո։ Պատկերացնում եմ, որ ինչքան էլ խոսենք միևնույնն է նույն բարերն ենք ասելու։ Այնպես որ խնայելով քո, իմ, ընթերցողների և մոդերատորի ներվերը կգերադասեմ այստեղ կանգ առնել, եթե անգամ դա որկավորվի որպես պատասխանից խուսափել կամ վախենալ։
> 
> Իսկ քեզանից ուզում եմ շնորհակալություն հայտնել հանդուրժողական պատասխանիդ համար   Իսկապես շնորհակալ եմ։


Ժառ ջան, բանավիճի ինչքան սիրտդ կուզի, ճիշտը դա է… բանավեճի նպատակը ոչ թե հաղթելն է այլ ասպարեզում բազմաթիվ հիմնավորված կարծիքներ առաջ քաշելն է… սա է հաղթանակը… իմիջայլոց երբ մի կարծիք, կամ դիրքորոշում "հաղթում" է ապա ըստ էության դա դառնում է հենց իր պարտությունը… մենք պիտի հարուստ լինենք բազմակարծությամբ… դրա համար ես *երբեք* չեմ համարի որ դու պատասխանից խուսափել կամ վախեցել ես՝ այդպիսի բան չի էլ եղել… ընդհակառակը՝ ես կարծում եմ որ դու նոր ուժով կվերադառնաս ու կքլնգես ինձ…

peace

----------

Ariadna (13.09.2010), Jarre (13.09.2010), Ավետիք (28.05.2012), Եկվոր (16.09.2010), Հայկօ (13.09.2010)

----------


## Բիձա

> Հարգելի՛ Mephistopheles 
> 
> Համաձայն եմ, որ հրաշքների մասին Աստվածաշնչի պատմությունները կարող են կասկածներ առաջացնել։ Կամ այսպես կոչված «հին կտակարանում» նկարագրվող պատերազմները շատ հարցեր են առաջացնում։ Բայց գրածդ փոքր ինչ ծայրահեղական ու դոգմատիկ է։ Իսկ այդ հատկությունները ես բազմիցս նկատել եմ այն հավատացյալների մոտ, ովքեր ֆանատիկ և դոգմատիկ կերպով են հավատում։ (վիրավորելու համար չեմ ասում, անկեղծ  )։ 
> 
> )


Հարգելի Jarre, նոր նկատեցի ավատարիդ հեռադիտակը: Այն ինչ կնշանակե՞ - թե հեռուն եք տեսնում,  թե հեռուն տեսնելու ցանկություն ունեք՞:  Եթե արդեն իսկ հեռուն եք տենում, ապա Ձեր տեսածն իհարկե շատ ավելի մանրամասն է ու վիճարկել չարժե: Բայց եթե դա ընդամենը ցանկություն է, ապա իմ կարծիքն ասեմ: 
Արդեն երդվյալ հավատացյալին անհնար է ավետարանի որևէ դրվագի հակասությունը  մատնացույց անելով փոխել նրա կարծիքը ավետարանի մասին: 
Հավատի ուժը շատ ավելի հզոր է ինտելեկտի ուժից: /Չնայած Նյուտոնը կարծեմ հավատացյալ չէր:/  
Հավատի ուժն է, որ նույնիսկ հղի կինը իրեն պայթեցնում է, 100 -ավոր այլ անմեղների էլ վարի տալով: 
Հավատի ուժն է, որ վաղը սաղիս չոքացնելու է մի քանի դեգեներատի առջև: 
Այսօր պարզվում է, որ Նյու Յորքի պայթեցված առևտրի համաշխարհային կենտրոնի ամեն մի շենքում մի հատ մզկիթ է եղել: Մահմեդականներնյ էլ ասում են, դե  եթե էնտեղ 2 հատ եղել է, էսօր էլ դրա փոխարեն մի հատ մեծը կսարքենք նույն տեղում:
Հավատը՝ եթե մարդու ներսում է, լավ բան է, բայց եթե այն վիճաբանության առարկա է, կամ աղբյուր,  ապա արյունալի, կործանարար, ահավոր բան է:
Տարիներ առաջ, աշխատավայրումս, մի անգամ դուրս եկա ներքևի հարկ տանող աստիճանավանդակ, տեսնեմ դիմացս 2 հատ ցցված քամակ, գլխներն էլ գետնին խփած: -Գիտնականներ էին:

----------


## Jarre

Մոնք, նախապես ներողություն օֆտոպի համար։ Ուղղակի չկողմնորոշվեցի, որտեղ պատասխանել....




> Հարգելի Jarre, նոր նկատեցի ավատարիդ հեռադիտակը: Այն ինչ կնշանակե՞ - թե հեռուն եք տեսնում,  թե հեռուն տեսնելու ցանկություն ունեք՞:


Հարգելի Բիձա  :Smile: 
Դուք ինձանից ավելի հեռուն եք փորձում տեսնել  :Smile:  
Ավատարս ընդամենը իմ սիրած երաժշտական ալբոմներից մեկի մի մասն է՝ Ժան Միշել Ժառի Equinoxe՝ Գիշերահավասար ալբոմից մի փոքրիկ հատված։



Ի դեպ, եթե հետաքրքրվում եք երաժշտությամբ խորհուրդ կտամ լսեք Equinoxe մաս 2-ը, 3-ը, 4-ը և 7-ը։ Շատ լավն են։

Իսկ ավատարիս նվիրված ստեղծագործությունը այս մեկն է՝ մաս չորրորդը։







> Եթե արդեն իսկ հեռուն եք տենում, ապա Ձեր տեսածն իհարկե շատ ավելի մանրամասն է ու վիճարկել չարժե: Բայց եթե դա ընդամենը ցանկություն է, ապա իմ կարծիքն ասեմ:


Չէ, հեռուն չեմ տեսնում։ Ավելի ճիշտ որոշ հարցերում տեսնում եմ։ Օրինակ, երբ ձմռանը տեսնում եմ շատ թեթև հագնված մարդ, որը _դեռ_ հիվանդ չի, ես հեռուն տեսնում եմ այն իմաստով, որ հասկանում եմ, որ հավանականությունը, որ նա կհիվանդանա անհեթեթություն չէ։




> Արդեն երդվյալ հավատացյալին անհնար է ավետարանի որևէ դրվագի հակասությունը  մատնացույց անելով փոխել նրա կարծիքը ավետարանի մասին:


Դարվինիզմի երդվյալ հավատացյալին նույնպես անհանար է դարվինիզմի *թեորիայի* որևէ հակասություն մատնացույց անելով փոխել նրա կարծիքը այդ վարկածի հանդեպ։




> Հավատի ուժը շատ ավելի հզոր է ինտելեկտի ուժից: /Չնայած Նյուտոնը կարծեմ հավատացյալ չէր:/


Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ենք հավատն ու ինետելկտը իրարից առանձնացնում։




> Հավատի ուժն է, որ նույնիսկ հղի կինը իրեն պայթեցնում է, 100 -ավոր այլ անմեղների էլ վարի տալով: 
> Հավատի ուժն է, որ վաղը սաղիս չոքացնելու է մի քանի դեգեներատի առջև: 
> Այսօր պարզվում է, որ Նյու Յորքի պայթեցված առևտրի համաշխարհային կենտրոնի ամեն մի շենքում մի հատ մզկիթ է եղել: Մահմեդականներնյ էլ ասում են, դե  եթե էնտեղ 2 հատ եղել է, էսօր էլ դրա փոխարեն մի հատ մեծը կսարքենք նույն տեղում:


Հավատը՞, թե՞ ֆանատիզմը, մոլեռանդությունը, ուղեղի լվացումը.....




> Հավատը՝ եթե մարդու ներսում է, լավ բան է, բայց եթե այն վիճաբանության առարկա է, կամ աղբյուր,  ապա արյունալի, կործանարար, ահավոր բան է:


Եվ ցավալին այն է, որ շատ արյունահեղություններ ու պատերազմներ հենց կրոնական հողի վրա են եղել և լինում։




> Տարիներ առաջ, աշխատավայրումս, մի անգամ դուրս եկա ներքևի հարկ տանող աստիճանավանդակ, տեսնեմ դիմացս 2 հատ ցցված քամակ, գլխներն էլ գետնին խփած: -Գիտնականներ էին:


Եվ ինչ.....

----------


## Բիձա

> Հարգելի Բիձա 
> 
> Ավատարս ընդամենը իմ սիրած երաժշտական ալբոմներից մեկի մի մասն է՝ Ժան Միշել Ժառի Equinoxe՝ Գիշերահավասար ալբոմից մի փոքրիկ հատված։
> 
> Դարվինիզմի երդվյալ հավատացյալին նույնպես անհանար է դարվինիզմի *թեորիայի* որևէ հակասություն մատնացույց անելով փոխել նրա կարծիքը այդ վարկածի հանդեպ։
> 
> *Իսկ ինչո՞ւ ենք հավատն ու ինետելկտը իրարից առանձնացնում։*
> 
> 
> ...


 Ժառի երաժշտությունը ընկալելի է ինձ,  ընդունելի, բայց օրինակ, չէի ցանկանա հեռադիտակավոր  միլիոններից մեկը լինել: Գերդասում եմ բնության տված բազմազանության առանձնահատուկ փոքր մասնիկը լինել , քան  ինչ որ մեկի սահմանափակ ֆանտազիայի նմանատիպ օբյեկտներից մեկը:

Դարվինզմն ու հավատքը իրար հետ կապ չունեն: Դարվինիզմը գիտություն է, ցանկացած պահի հիմնավորվում է եղած փաստերով, շարժվում  առաջ, դեմ առնում նոր առեղծվածների, գտնում պատասխանը, նորից շարժվում առաջ: Այն քարացած չէ, զարգացման մեջ է և ներկայումս գիտության ամենատարբեր ճյուղեր իրար վրա հենվելով շատ ավելի մեծ արագությամբ մինչև հիմա անպատասխան հարցերի են պատասխանում: Դարվինիզմը որպես գիտություն ընկալողին իր տեսակետներից հետ պահելը նույնն է, թե մեկին համոզես, որ երկիր մոլորակը գունդ չէ: 
Հավատն ու ինտելեկտն էլ իրարից զատ են: Ինտելեկտը գործում է ռացիոնալի ոլորտում, իսկ հավատքը իռացիոնալ է: Այն կամ կա, կամ չկա: 
Իսկ հավատն ու ֆանատիզմը իրարից մի քայլ են:  Օրինակ մի 2 շաբաթ առաջ եկեղեցում էի, քննարկում էին Քրիստոսի 2 գարեհացով և մի ձկնով 5000 մարդու լի ու լի կերակրելու ֆենոմոնը: Չգիտեի,  պարզվում է որ դա դեռ լրիվ նկարագիրը չի՝ ըստ տարբեր պատմիչների, կերուխումից հետո դեռ  12 արկղ էլ հաց ու ձուկ է ավելացել: 
Դու տեղյակ ես, որ ամերիկյան բողոքականներից շատերի գիշերային ու առավոտյան աղոթքը դա ավետյաց երկրի ազատագրումն է պաղեստինցիներից՞: ԵՎ այն որ ամերիկյան զորքը դուրս չի գալիս էդ կողմերից դա միայն աֆերիստություն, ռազմական ավանտյուրա, կամ լոբբիզմ չի, նաև հավատքի թելադրանք է՞:
"ԵՎ ինչի"  պատասխանը ամենածանրն է: Դրա վրա կմտածեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.09.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...........................
> 
> Դարվինիզմի երդվյալ հավատացյալին նույնպես անհանար է դարվինիզմի *թեորիայի* որևէ հակասություն մատնացույց անելով փոխել նրա կարծիքը այդ վարկածի հանդեպ։


Ժար ջան, կուզեի միայն մեկնաբանել այս պնդումը առանց գնահատական տալու Դարվինիզմին…

Տեսությունը սովորաբար լինում է ապացուցված… Տեսությունը երևույթի բացատրությունն է հիմնված փաստերի վրա և այստեղ հավատալ-չհավատալու հարց չկա… այսինքն, դպրոցից կհիշես որ տեսությունն ու գործնականը (պրակտիկան) միմյանց չպետք է հակասեն և տեսությունը հիմնվում և կառուցվում է փաստերի վրա…

գիտությունը հավատքի խնդիր չունի և "Դարվինիզմի երդվյալ հավատացյալ" արտահայտությունը չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ… կարող ենք երկրի ձգողականությանն էլ չհավատալ, դրանից այն չի վերանա…Մինչդեռ հավատքը հիմնված է փաստի բացակայության վրա… բառն ինքնին ազդարարում է փաստի բացակայության մասին…

----------

Skeptic (16.09.2010), Եկվոր (16.09.2010)

----------


## Նետ

Ամերիկացի ու գերմանացի երկրաբանները հաշվարկել են Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մահվան ճիշտ տարեթիվը` հիմք ընդունելով Մեռյալ ծովի շրջանում սեյսմիկ ակտիվության վերլուծությունը:

Supersonic Geophysical կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչ Ջեֆերսոն Ուիլիամսը Գերմանիայի երկրաբանական հետազոտությունների կենտրոնի իր գործընկերներ Մարկուս Շվաբի եւ Աքիմ Բրաուերի հետ հաշվարկել են, որ Քրիստոսի խաչելությունն ու մահը տեղի են ունեցել մեր թվարկության 33 թվականի ապրիլի 3-ին ուրբաթ օրը, հայտնում է ՌԻԱ Նովոստին` հղում անելով KAI-ին:Գիտնականները համադրել են սեյսմիկ տվյալները Նոր Կտակարանի տեքստի  եւ աստղադիտական դիտարկումների հետ:

Մեռյալ ծովի շրջանում երկրաշարժների ժամանակագրությունը ցույց է տվել, որ Երուսաղեմից 20 կմ հեռավորության վրա գտնվող շրջանը սեյսմիկ ակտիվ գոտի էր մ. թ. ա. 31 թվականին, ինչպես նաեւ մեր թվարկության 26 եւ 36 թվականների միջակայքում: Երկրորդ երկրաշարժը տեղի է ունեցել այն օրերին, երբ  Պոնտացի Պիղատոսն էր Հրեաստանի կուսակալը: Հիսուսի մահն այդ ժամանակահատվածում հաստատում են չորս Կտակարաններ, եւ հռոմեացի պատմիչ Տացինոսի տեքստերը:

Լուրեր Հայաստանից - NEWS.am

----------

Ավետիք (28.05.2012)

----------

